# MingKing's Journal



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello!:mrgreen: I'm hoping to use this journal as a learning tool and as a way to meet and learn from everyone here!

*The First: Shorty Fin*
I've told this story on this forum before: When I started working at the pet store, I found this little guy at the back, floating on his side. Our sick betta fish shelf was somewhere out of sight and easily forgotten. (Thankfully, now the shelf has been moved and in a place you can't miss.) His fins were short and that was why he was in the back. And you can guess why my sister and I got the idea for his name!










For a few months, I watched him go from lifeless to active. I like to think it had to do with the fact that the shelf was moved and so my coworkers were better reminded that there are some sick bettas that need our attention! 

In February 2016, I bought him home! 










I made a big mistake with this tank though; I washed it with bathroom cleaner thinking it was bleach... It used to house my sister's neon tetras before they passed and they died all suddenly. Probably from some bacteria or another so I really wanted to make sure nothing was left. Fortunately, Shorty Fin seems to be fine in the tank. I've made sure to look at the labels more carefully whenever I'm using cleaners. :checkedout:

Here's a video of my cat, Ming, meeting Shorty Fin. (Anyone know how to embed videos?)


















Here's his tank today:









I took out the filter today in favour of his new light. I'm looking into getting either a sponge filter or the Aquatop IF-202 filter that members have suggested to me. 

But I'm wondering if he'll be fine in a tank without a filter... Then again, these filters aren't too pricey and it's better with them anyway!

He's been having some fin nipping issues so I'm hoping the extra plants will help him. Before the last photo, I only had the java fern and a water lily. I added hornwort and swapped the water lily with an echinodorus ozelot. Hoping the light does better for the plants. I'll be needing to get some root tabs too this weekend for the ozelot.

Shorty's got spunk. He will flare and show himself off when you walk up the tank. He also liked to go in and out of the java moss I used to have it in his tank. Unfortunately for him, I gave the java moss to my guppy fry. When the guppies are grown up, he'll get his beloved moss back!

*The Second: Betty White*
The only reason why I even bought Shorty home was because I found Betty White while I was doing betta water changes at work. She was so beautiful and I HAD to have her! And I thought, what the hay, I'll also get Shorty!

One of my coworkers said it was okay to have her with Shorty in one tank and I was a little iffy about that... For a few days, I left her in her cup (did daily water changes, of course) while I was debating how to house her.

Seeing as I only had one tank, I thought I'll have to take her back. So I drove back to work that weekend on my day off with Betty. Walked through the store with her, while internally debating whether or not I should bring her back. 

But how could I do that to Betty?? How could I bring her home, only to abandon her a few days later?? I couldn't do that!

So I bought a 1.5G tank. LOL!

I thought my mother would kill me but, surprisingly, she didn't have an opinion and was fine with an extra tank in the home. 

This was the same time I found bettafish.com and learned A LOT. For example: a 1.5G tank is not the best for a betta. I also learned that she was NOT being poisoned by ammonia or chlorine, but that she was marbling. 

Here what she used to look like in her 1.5G: 









Eventually, I set up my old 17G tank in March. Again, my mother did not kill me. Instead, she encouraged me and helped me figure out where to put the big thing. We bought a new drawer just for it! :blueyay:









(There are guppies and schools of neons and rummy noses. I might talk about them later in this journal... especially those guppies >_>)

And this is what she looks like today:









Not so White anymore but still a great Betty!

Betty's favourite past time is swimming through the obstacle course that is the back of her tank. Around the top of the driftwood, through the java fern, under the Indian almond leaf and all the up to the end of the tank. She knows to wait patiently while the guppies fight for food so I can give her her betta food. 

I also think she's been in a few fights with one of the guppies because she's the silent Queen of the tank. I've seen her show one of the guppies who's boss. No fatalities or injuries that time. But a few weeks ago, I saw that one of the guppies who is known in my house as "Butters the Bully", had a chunk of her tail ripped off. The guppies are a story for another post...


*The Third: Ryan Gosling (SIP)*
Again, this story was told on this forum before!

Ryan Gosling, named by my manager, was a fish returned by a customer who was breeding bettas. We're not sure how this customer is breeding them but he'd come every week, buy a bunch of bettas, and return the dead or the beat up ones. Eventually, our manager banned him from buying bettas. 

Ryan Gosling was the last one the customer returned and the worst. 










I felt so bad. I put his cup where we bag our fish so I could look at him my whole shift. At the end of the shift, I decided to bring him home and my manager let me have him for free. This was at the end of April.

He didn't eat for a few days and at one point, was floating on his side. I got great advice from forum members. Gave him IAL, Stress Guard and frozen blood worms. 

I thought he would die... but a day after my birthday, he was swimming around and eating like a boss! And two weeks later...










He was so beautiful and my whole family couldn't wait until he grew out his fins. He would still freak out every water change but other wise, he would do wiggles whenever you came over to his tank. 

I purchased a Fluval Spec V for him and he was even happier in that tank, swimming through the java fern and under the driftwood. 

I decided to switch him to pellet food. And unfortunately, I think that's what took him. He looked very bloated and was hiding under his driftwood. He died last week and it was too late for me to do anything. 

We buried him in our backyard. 










Funny thing: when he passed, my sister texted her friend, "Ryan Gosling died!!" and her friend FREAKED out, thinking it was the actual actor who died. :jester: Oh boy...

I learned a lot from Ryan and he taught me not to ever give up, even if things look really bad.


*The Fourth: Hope*
I got Hope a week before Ryan died. My mom named him because my family is going through some unfortunate events and said we need to have hope that things will turn out well for us.










We received Hope with his fins like that but despite his appearance, he is very active and in my mind, a very polite betta. I can't explain it, but he's just polite. Haha!

I'm still learning more about him and he's living in Ryan Gosling's tank and seems to enjoy it very much. 

















(Also, I don't think my driftwood is EVER going to water log... sigh)

Again, my manager let me bring him home for free. Otherwise, he'd probably die at the store since no one would want him. 

Members have suggested he has fin melt and for me to use aquarium salt to treat it. I haven't started this yet as I haven't had time to go get a small 1G tank for him. I had also planned to start his treatment today... but something happened which will be explained later.

Otherwise, he's very active. Eats well. Swims well. And is full of Hope!


*The Fifth: Aquaman*
I bought Aquaman a week ago. And my mom, this time, scolded me. But then she saw him...


















I had already put away my 2.5G for the second time (first time was after Ryan went to his Spec tank and the second time was when I got Hope and put him in the Spec). So my mom wasn't happy but how could you say no to this beauty?????

I wanted to name him Ocean and my youngest sister wanted to name him Aquamarine. We reminde her that Aquamarine is a girl's name. So my youngest suggested Aquaman and we laughed so hard about it, the name stuck. 

Now I have 4 tanks and although my mom wasn't as enthusiastic as the first time, I think the living room looks much better! HAha!!

Well, on Friday, I ordered the Marineland Contour 3G (as suggested by Autumncrossing) and it arrived today on Monday... only it was broken!! I even sliced my middle finger on it while I was excitedly opening the box. (And that's why Hope isn't getting his treatment yet since the 2.5G is still in use.)

I was disappointed  I was so excited to set up Aquaman's tank. I bought all his plants and decor already and was ready to go! Plus, it was my day off. With all that disappointment and free time, I decided to do an early water change on all my other tanks... lol









(But at least Ming is happy with his new Amazon box >_>)

The awesome thing about Amazon is their return policy. I quickly sent them a return/replacement request and in a few hours I got a response. I thought I'd have to mail back the broken one but Amazon said I won't have to and I can keep it/dispose of it myself. Woot!!! Free filter cartilage and extra parts. They're mailing me a new one and should arrive on June 1. 

*

Well, that's it for now! Maybe I'll write up about the guppies later. I'll definitely update once I set up Aquaman's tank.


----------



## SimplyXt (Mar 27, 2016)

Betty White is beautiful! Poor RG 

We also have a cat called Ming


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

SimplyXt said:


> Betty White is beautiful! Poor RG
> 
> We also have a cat called Ming


Thank you  

The shelter named him Ming and the name stuck! I used to think that I wouldn't want a Chinese/Asian sounding name for my pet or children (I'm Chinese) just to break the stereotype but oh well lol! It's easy for my parents to say and he responds to his name!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I got new betta food yesterday. The one that most fish keepers seem to recommend: Life Spectrum. 

Unfortunately, Shorty spits it out. Aquaman ate one, tried to eat another and spat it out. Betty spat them out but she ate them yesterday?? Hope is the only one that keeps them in his mouth! 

It has a pretty strong smell. I might try crushing the pellets next feeding. I ended up feeding them the Aqueon pellets since no one was eating!! 

You try to give them the best, but they won't take it. Just like my cat! For a while he was really good with eating this brand of good food, Weruva, but it's expensive so I rotated those cans with other cans like Fancy Feast and now? He won't eat Weruva anymore unless it's tuna flavour! Argh! I guess once you taste McDonald's, you'll crave it over the healthier food options, especially if you're stubborn like my cat. Oh well. The best food is what your pet will eat and what you can afford.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

*The Non-Bettas*

So I found out that a profile picture is different from your avatar on the forum. D'oh!

*

*The Kingdom*






I do think Betty rules this tank but I've never seen her in action. I view her as the silent Queen, tolerant of her subjects' antics and disciplines those who take it too far. 

The one that takes its too far? Butters the yellow guppy. She's the last one in the video with the torn tail. I've never seen her bother Betty before but I see her chasing the other two females (Churro - blue and Fanny Pack - red) away. 

One day, I came back from work to see that she had a chunk of her tail ripped off. Last week, I saw that the corner of her tail is gone too. And looking at Betty, I see a few rips on her anal fins and tail. I suspect those two fight once in a while.

I'm thinking of rehoming the guppies. Not sure where. Perhaps I might give them away or think about putting them in another tank... that I'll have to get... one day... Haha! I can just hear my parents screaming at me for taking over their home with large boxes of water and fish.

The guppies looked small at the store. And I've seen people with guppies and bettas, but mainly male guppies. So when I brought Fanny Pack home, I was surprised that she is relatively the same size as Betty. Betty chased her a little but then just left Fanny alone. So the next day, I bought Butters and Churro home too. I think they think they're the stars of the tank. :sarcastic:

I'm also guessing that Betty might be either mistaking the guppies as other female bettas or that Butters' tail is just too tantalizing. That's the main reason why I want the guppies out eventually. 

I have 8 rummy noses that I bought last week. I bought 5 at first. 1 fell out of the tank while I was acclimating and Ming, with his panther reflexes, caught the poor thing with his paw. Needless to say, the rummy nose died. 

Then I went to work, came home, and found another rummy dead. Not sure what happened. Maybe someone killed it. It's head was missing...

Two days later, I got 5 more rummys and they're fine now. One of the rummys has a part of its tail missing because, again, someone wanted a snack... but it seems fine. It's got a little belly now. They ALL have bellies now.. I wonder if I should cut back on their food.

I also have 5 cardinals from the very beginning. First fish I got for the tank besides Betty. One of the larger ones chases the smaller ones. Otherwise, they're cool. 

Today was bloodworm day and they fought for those goodies! Here's a really bad quality video of my snapchats. 






I'm pretty much at my limit. I was thinking of getting otos or cory catfish but they need to be in schools of at least 6. And my tank would DIE. Maybe an assassin snail as the clean up crew but I'd have to research to see what their bioload is like. 

Personal opinion: When customers come and ask for algae eaters, I'm quick to remind them that they can get huge and aggressive. Unfortunately I've had plenty of customers refuse my advice, especially people with goldfish. This might be harsh to say, but it's not that hard to just use a sponge and clean the tank... Or if you need a clean up crew, do your research or at least have a big enough tank. 

But I understand fish keeping is hard if you do it correctly. And people, and myself included, have made choices based on our own wants and desires that turn out to be not-so-good choices and could potentially have been avoided. For example...



*The Fry*
So, since I have female guppies and only female guppies, and since I only went on one website that said female guppies are less territorial... I thought, hey, I can avoid the inevitable multiplication of guppies!

Nope.

A few weeks later, I found a little guy floating in the salvinia. I was like, what the heck??? How did you get in there??? The next week, I kept finding one every day. I had 8 fry in the end in a hatchery box. And they kept escaping!

I also found out that breeding boxes aren't good for the growth of fry... so I went to buy another heater and a sponge filter cartilage and filled a 5G bucket with water. And that's where my babies are for now. 









(@SimplyXt;, here's my bucket of fry!)

I can only find 5 of them so I think 3 died or are really good at hiding. I do a water change every 2 days. Sometimes I'm lazy and don't clean the bottom of their tank so that's why its a mess. XD










I can bring the babies to where I work once they get older so that's my plan. Might keep one or two but seeing how I kind of want to rehome the female guppies, I might not keep any. 

*

Anyone think it's a problem that Betty likes to swim at the back of the tank. Would you call it glass surfing? She does this regularly. In the beginning, she would flare at the filter/her reflection. She doesn't anymore. 

*

Still waiting for Aquaman's tank. It's 1:44 PM and UPS says my package has been out on delivery since 6 AM. 

Receiving packages stresses me out. Not the grave kind of stress, just a bit of a bother because I don't want the UPS guy to see me in my PJs! So I changed into presentable clothes which is not my preferred attire at home (#firstworldproblems). The waiting also kills. Is that the door bell? Nope. My imagination. Is that the gate? Nope. Just some cars zooming by. UPS also sometimes likes to play ding dong ditch without ditching the parcel so if I'm not fast enough, they take the parcel back and I have to wait and travel to the post office for it. Argh!!

So here I am... sitting at the kitchen table with my presentable clothes on and feet ready to run to the door so I can catch the lightning fast UPS guy and get my precious goods!

*

Here's some Ming pics because I love him and I want everyone to love him too. AHha!!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ugh, I timed-out so this is my second time writing this post. 

*

No luck with the NLS food aside from with Hope who is flaring today! So that means something.

*

I got a new dragon decoration from PetSmart today. Everything was on sale for 15% off which is awesome. It's a bit scary but it fits Shorty's personality quite well.


















*

Aquaman's new tank came in and I finished setting it up last night! It wasn't cycled but I put Aquaman in there anyway. I decided it's better than being in the unfiltered 2.5G but I'll monitor him closely and test the water frequently. 

And, if it's not obvious, the scape was inspired by @Autumncrossing. And I just realized the rock is being covered the IAL. D'oh!










I will be attempting to grow a java moss carpet. Hope I can do it.

And here's a video of Aquaman in his new crib (and of Ming at the end).


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just started reading, but all your fish are lovely, especially Aquaman! Wow! And I love their names, especially Betty White. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Also, my bettas don't like New Life Spectrum much either. Don't know why! They ate it at first and sometimes I can get them to eat a few pellets if I sneak them in with their other food, but my male usually just ignores NLS and my female eats it, but spits it back out. They both like Omega One, so you could maybe try that if you haven't already!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you! And ohhh okay, I think I'll try the Omega One food. I also heard Hikari is good too, so I might get both eventually. 

Hope has been flaring during feeding time so maybe the food is doing something to him? It's amusing though! I've never seen him flare until yesterday and wooooo, he's coming out of his shell.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

It looks beautiful!! You did an awesome job . Is that a little dwarf hair grass i see at the bottom? What substrate did you use! Let me know how it grows in your tank!!!  aquaman looks pretty happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> It looks beautiful!! You did an awesome job . Is that a little dwarf hair grass i see at the bottom? What substrate did you use! Let me know how it grows in your tank!!!  aquaman looks pretty happy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I really would credit you though because you inspired the design and recommended such a great tank!

It's actually just java moss. I THOUGHT I got something that was like dwarf grass... I should have googled up the name before I decided to buy it. It was called Taxiphyllum barbieri and I thought, that's probably grass right? NOPE! Just java moss. Haha! I was in a rush and just grabbed it. But I'll be attempting to make it a carpet, or I might just stick it to my rock in the future. 

I used eco complete substrate!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

mingking said:


> Thank you! I really would credit you though because you inspired the design and recommended such a great tank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha that's awesome lol it'll probably do better in the lower stock light than dwarf hair grass would have done anyways! I bet it's going to look even better as it grows out . Good stuff!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> Haha that's awesome lol it'll probably do better in the lower stock light than dwarf hair grass would have done anyways! I bet it's going to look even better as it grows out . Good stuff!!!


Yeaaaah, dwarf hair grass sounds hard to do  I'm sticking with easy plants until I have some more experience!

*

Not much happening aside from Hope flaring a lot more. I wonder if it's his new food or he's feeling better? I'm debating whether to put him through treatment for his fins. I think I'll give him a week and if there's no progress/regrowth, I'll do the treatment. 

*

Whenever I do water changes for the betta fish at work, I really REALLY have to force myself not to buy one. My mom would definitely murder me if I got another one, because another one = another tank. 

She already lectured me on Thursday after my sister and I sneakily bought a rat cage. She said, "You want RATS now?? I HAVEN'T EVEN PUNISHED YOU FOR BRINGING IN ALL THESE TANKS AND YOU WANT RATS???" HAHAH!!! No rats yet, of course, because then we'd REALLY get murdered. We're "acclimating" our parents to the idea of rats haha!!!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I found two baby guppies in my main tank... 

/sigh 

I'm just going to let them live in the tank and I'm hoping they don't make it, to be morbidly honest. I'm going to be overstocked! 

But of course, if they make it, I'll be bringing them to work to sell. I'm really debating if I should just give all my guppies away and swap them for more tetras and otos. 

Welp, that's a decision for another day! 

Here's a pic of the fry hiding amongst the grass. It's hard to see but cookies to you if you can see it! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

It's been a rough week and half for Shorty. I don't think he does well without a filter and/or the hornwort wasn't the best plant for him. His fins have ripped quite a bit and he was very lethargic and scared of anything walking by his tank. He was hiding and clamped up and everything. I tried a couple of things:


Turned off the lights.
Took out the hornwort and threw it away. I didn't really like it anyway and it wasn't soft enough in my opinion.
Gave him a new IAL
Added StressGuard
Did small water changes every few days (I was busy/lazy to do it consistently and in retrospect, I believe that would've solved things faster).

In the end, I did a big 60%-ish water change yesterday. Added StressGuard and Prime. Today? He seems much better!

He even made a very tiny bubble nest. My other bettas do a great job of creating bubble nests but Shorty has always been very reserved about them. He's even been flaring at me like normal!

I want to turn on the lights eventually but I'll do that maybe a couple of days later. I also got some aquarium salt which I will ponder over whether or not to add. 

Right now, he still hides and his fins look thin so he's got some ways to go before he's normal again. 

I ordered the Aquatop IF-202 on Saturday and it's coming on June 20th or so. For now, I might put the Chi filter back on later today.

*

I got 6 otos for the main tank! They're so fun! And I think they've got guts because they swim RIGHT up to Betty and don't care at all. Betty just swerves around them.

The main problem is the other fish eating the veggie rounds and algae wafers that are for the otos so I have to hide the wafers but then, when I hide the wafers, the otos don't seem to see it? Oh well...

I got an extra Aquaclear 50 filter for the tank to help since I'm technically, extremely, overstocked HAHA!! Oh boy. I hope this doesn't bite me in the butt in the future. 










So cute!

*

And here's Betty White with Betty White:


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Was catching up on a bunch of threads at 1AM lol and did some googling. I was always really weirded out that all my tanks have 0 nitrates. And reading a recent thread and google, I see that you have to ABUSE the nitrate #2 bottle to get real readings. I'm tempted to go downstairs and bang around the living room and test my water. 

I might.. I might.. I might...


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Well... still 0 nitrates. I think next time I test, I'm going to shake the bottle a lot more (maybe for 5 mins) and also rinse the vial with my tank's water.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I went to a pet store that I've never been to before. In retrospect, I think I should have recorded some footage! I know I love watching YouTube videos of people visiting fish stores. I might do that in the future. 

I went to that store to take a look at their assassin snails. I'm thinking of getting one for Shorty in the future. I'm hoping that might curb his fin biting to have something moving and interesting in his tank. But the risk is he might kill the snail... Who knows lol. I have to do more research! 

Unfortunately they had none at the moment and only apple snails. 

But, of course, I didn't leave empty handed! I bought two relatively cheap tanks. One ~4.5G for $16.99 CAD and one ~6.3G for $19.99 CAD. They were just sitting on the floor in a corner and I was like, OOOOOO!!! And snagged them. Not sure what I'll do with them but Ming seems to think it's a good place to rest inside. 










Oh yeah, that's a McDonald's bag inside because I'm a pig. 

It'll be a while before I set them up. I need to save up for the lights and filters and plants and etc. I'm also hoping to put them in my "new" room. My grandma is moving in with us and I'm giving my room to her and moving into the den upstairs. It's bigger and I get the 65" TV all to myself!!!!!! I also get to design the room. 

My mom said no to tanks in my room, but what will she know if I close my door, right?? I'm such a bad daughter... Shame. Shame. *ding ding ding*

*

Shorty seems relatively normal! He's exploring his tank. Flaring. Made another small bubble nest. Although, he still floats up top sometimes but once I walk by, he starts swimming around at the front to get my attention. 

Another water change is due tonight for him and I think I'm going to hold off on the AQ salt.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh Ming is so adorable!!! Good finds, never know when you'll need a spare tank eh?  I didn't realize you were from Canada, that's awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> Oh Ming is so adorable!!! Good finds, never know when you'll need a spare tank eh?  I didn't realize you were from Canada, that's awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ming says thank you XD 

Woohoo, Canada! Where are you from?


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I'm from Florida but I love Canada! We used to go up there every summer (I don't remember which part) and I loved it, it's so beautiful up there!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> I'm from Florida but I love Canada! We used to go up there every summer (I don't remember which part) and I loved it, it's so beautiful up there!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wonder if you went to Niagara Falls or Montreal? I find most Americans from the east side will visit those places in East Canada. I hope to one day visit those places too and maybe retire on the east coast of Canada in all those little towns. I'm from the west and it's awesome, of course! My great aunt used to live on the east coast in St. John's and that's also where all my relatives stopped first when immigrating to Canada from Hong Kong and China. So it's kind of like the ~ancestral~ home of my family. 

Oh man, I went to Disney World a couple of years ago and it was HOT!!! I imagine if you don't have AC, fish tanks might not need heaters! Haha! I miss Disney...  so magical


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Sad update: one of my rummy noses jumped or fell out of my main tank. My mom called me downstairs to take a look and I was so afraid it would be Betty that had jumped. It's best that it was the rummy noses because if a cardinal jumped, then their school would be smaller than 5 and that's no good. 

An evil evil evil side of me thinks the best of the worst is if a guppy jumped.... *waves at everyone from hell* 

I definitely need to find a tank cover solution!!! 

*

Also, I need to find a way to feed the otos without the guppies eating the wafers. Argh! Maybe lights out is a good time to put down wafers. 

*

Shorty's doing great! His bubble nest is so cute!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I think it was near Niagara Falls but we didn't actually get to see it lol. We stayed at this nice little mom and pop place and went fishing early every morning and then cooked the catch of the day (usually perch), it was delicious! I love how cold it is up there, yep Disney world is hot as heck lol!! That's so awesome that your family moved over there, do you still do a lot of the old Chinese traditions or have you adapted to Canadian culture? If you didn't run the AC you would probably need a chiller here for your tanks lol!

Shorty's bubble nest is adorable  what's that plant you've got there on top? It looks nice ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> I think it was near Niagara Falls but we didn't actually get to see it lol. We stayed at this nice little mom and pop place and went fishing early every morning and then cooked the catch of the day (usually perch), it was delicious! I love how cold it is up there, yep Disney world is hot as heck lol!! That's so awesome that your family moved over there, do you still do a lot of the old Chinese traditions or have you adapted to Canadian culture? If you didn't run the AC you would probably need a chiller here for your tanks lol!
> 
> Shorty's bubble nest is adorable  what's that plant you've got there on top? It looks nice !
> 
> ...




Ah, that sounds like such a relaxing vacation. I love those kinds of trips! 

My parents speak Cantonese to us and my sisters and I speak it brokenly haha. I'd say... Since my family is primarily from Hong Kong, we mirror it since Hong Kong is already essentially westernized. So we do celebrate Chinese New Year with dinner and red pockets. My mom makes rice every day and Chinese dishes. But sometimes she'll make spaghetti or steak and ribs. Still with rice on the side though haha!! We don't believe in many of the Chinese superstitions like how 8 is a really lucky number or that red is super lucky. I have Chinese friends who have houses full of red things and red walls and they make sure their car's license plates have 8 in them. And there are some values and beliefs that some people might say are "because we're Asian" or "that's so Asian". For example, there's lots of emphasis on respecting elders. And sometimes elders will speak to younger people in a harsh way but as a Chinese person, we understand its from a good place. I have a friend who was from a Chinese family that grew up in Canada YEARS ago and they're more westernized, so to speak. So when she dated our mutual friend whose family is really "Chinese" (for lack of better term), she felt a bit of culture shock and was offended by the way his relatives spoke to her and him. But when she told me what they said, my immediate reaction was, "but that's how all Chinese people talk!" You just have to suck it up or wave them off as elders being too nosy and wanting you to be good but saying it in ways that aren't really nice. Not the best and clearest example!

But I don't really have to stray far from my culture because in Vancouver, we have such a large community of Asian people: Japanese, Korean, Indian, etc. Lots of food and stores run by and dedicated to selling goods from each culture. 

Those plants are called salvinia, I think. Or the cat's tongue plant. I swapped them in place of the duckweed I had before which was way more messy than fun for me.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Okay so I'm a real dumb dumb. I was doing WCs for Shorty and Aquaman. Then dosed ferts. 

BUT I OVERDOSED THE FLOURISH! TWICE. 

I usually have the dosage written on my phone and I usually check it to avoid this but I was thinking, "I remember! I'm smart!"

WRONG! 

I DON'T remember. I am NOT smart. 

*slinks onto the floor in defeat*

Hahaha anyway, Shorty is in a 5G. So that means about 1.5mL of Flourish. But I misremembered it as Betty's 17G tank which needs 2.5mL of Flourish. SO I DID THAT. I PUT 2.5mL of Flourish!!!!!!!!! 

Of course, upon realizing my mistake 2 minutes after dosing, I did a water change. (After I dosed, I went to check my phone and decided, what the hey, I'll make sure I remembered right. Ugh.)

After that fiasco, I went to dose Aquaman's tank. He's in a 3G and needs like 0.8mL. But the dumb dumb that I am put 1.5mL IN HIS TANK. 

SO I DID ANOTHER WATER CHANGE. 

My goodness... Where is my head??

Hopefully there are no effects of overdose. I did a quick Google search and people suggested doing a water change immediately. 

*

Shorty's tank water smelled funky when I was doing WCs. When I stick my nose into his tank, it smells fine. But when I do a gravel vac, it smells rank. And it's not the bucket. I'm thinking it was the hornwort needles left over. I remember now why I didn't like hornwort a few months ago, at least PetSmart's hornwort. It was stinky.

Hopefully a few more water changes will get rid of that smell. For now, I'll be googling to make sure that smell is safe for Shorty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Look what Shorty did today!










I am so happy and amused he did this! And glad he didn't get stuck. I was a little wary of the decor but I checked it and it seemed okay. Yay!!! So happy! 










This photo looks like the dragon ate Shorty.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Ming is adorable! How on earth did you pull off the harness? I tried putting my cat in a harness once and almost died!

Shorty in the dragon is just too cute!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

sabrinah said:


> Ming is adorable! How on earth did you pull off the harness? I tried putting my cat in a harness once and almost died!
> 
> 
> 
> Shorty in the dragon is just too cute!



Ming in general is a cat I can do almost anything to LOL so all I did was put the harness on and watched him fall over like he was being weighed down. He wasn't used to it for a while but I'd put the harness on him for 5 minutes and increase until he got used to it. Then it came to actually letting him go outside and he would not even step out but I'd encourage him with treats or just plain carried him out until he realized the outside world is awesome. 

Now when he sees me take out his leash and harness, he'll run to the door and allow me to put it on so he can go out. 

My friend who has two cats is also trying to harness train her cats. But her cats are more feisty and pretty much struggled and growled the first time she attempted to put the harness on. So right now, she's just putting the harness, unattached, on top of their bodies and giving them treats. She was able to put the harness on fully without much struggle on one cat yesterday! Although, only for a minute or so until she started growling and thrashing her body. It seems much more difficult than it was with Ming XD 

Keep trying though if it's something you wanna do with your cat! But be safe, of
course


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I think my cat may be too old to learn a new trick! And there's no treats she likes enough to persuade her to wear a harness for any length of time. The last time I tried she attacked me and ran under the bed with the harness still partially on. She wouldn't come out for days and I had to move the mattress to get under there and take it off. I think I'll just stick to admiring Ming!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

sabrinah said:


> I think my cat may be too old to learn a new trick! And there's no treats she likes enough to persuade her to wear a harness for any length of time. The last time I tried she attacked me and ran under the bed with the harness still partially on. She wouldn't come out for days and I had to move the mattress to get under there and take it off. I think I'll just stick to admiring Ming!




Aw  that's too bad. But yeah, definitely, both yours and her safety should be #1 when doing anything new! 

I'll be sure to post more pics of
Ming outside for you then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I gave away the guppies yesterday to my mom's friend. Good bye, Churro, Fanny Pack, and Butters! 

I feel bad about giving them up/away, but at the same time, I feel like my tank is less stressful and more peaceful without them. It's bittersweet. 

Even though I gave away "the guppies", I still have anywhere from 8-9 guppies growing. I've got the 5 in the bucket. And just last week, I found those two in the main tank. And two days ago, Churro gave birth (she was extremely fat at night and slimmed down magically in the morning. I can only assume it was her) and there are 2-3 new babies. I'm not sure how many since they're so good at hiding and never are out all at once. 

I've got 3 generations of guppies! I'll probably sell them or something unless I fall in love with them. 

*

I really want ADFs. But I don't want a lot. I wonder if 3 is a good enough group. I've also read and seen around the Internet/social media of people keeping only one frog. I'd love to just have one too but I want to give them the best life I can. 

*

Shorty's filter came in a few days ago (Aquatop IF-202). I pointed the outtake bar downwards and that seems to not stir up too much current for him and he doesn't seem to mind it. 

Although, I know too much light makes Shorty lethargic. So I only leave the light on for 6-8 hours, even less sometimes, just for the plants. Hoping the plants grow big and bushy so the light doesn't affect him too much in the future. 

*

ALSO!!!!! I found a snail in the main tank. At first, I thought it was a really well shaped poop but it moved! It's shell looked clear/translucent. Not really digging the snail thing... Especially since my tank is overstocked (if I do get frogs, it'll probably be after the guppies are gone... Unless I just can't wait... HAHA. That's so bad...). Hoping the snail doesn't multiply. You can stay, Mr. Snail, but none of that funny business!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Right after work, I drove downtown to another LFS that sells really nice plants because I thought I would have to take in two bettas that my friend acquired from a wedding....

The bride and groom were giving out bettas as WEDDING FAVOURS. They had 400 guests and I have no idea how many bettas they would have gotten for their guests. My friend works for a wedding photography company and one of her coworkers came back with two bettas who she decided were best kept with me. 

Unfortunately, one of the bettas jumped out of the small Starbucks cup my friend kept it in overnight. (See? How can you thrust upon people LIVING ANIMALS when they are unprepared??!??) The other one was fine and was in a big jar overnight. Water cold as ice, but laying on the bottom and alive. 

I gave that one to another friend who is an experienced fish keeper and will take great care of that betta.

I'm sort of glad I don't have to take in a betta since I don't have the tank space at the moment. Plus, my family is preparing to move in my grandmother into my room and me out of mine. With her stuff moving in, I have to move Shorty and Hope up in my room eventually. It's just a mess even though we're not moving houses, but rearranging everything. 

Sigh... I can't believe anyone would think giving out fish as wedding favours is a good idea. Plus, THEY WERE IN BAGS ALL NIGHT. I can't believe this. My god.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Live fish. As wedding favors. Where do people come up with this stuff? Why would anyone think that could ever be a good idea? Properly caring for pets is a lot of work! My grandma used to have a habit of buying pets for people without asking. She bought my aunt a turtle once...my aunt still hasn't forgiven her for that even though she really did love the turtle. She loved him so much she bought the biggest tank they sell for him, then eventually took him to a proper sanctuary. 

If you do end up having to take one of the poor bettas at least they'll have a wonderful life with you! I'm sure they'd appreciate a heated kritter keeper over the cold little cups and bags. If I wasn't going to be gone a month I would be more than happy to take one


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

It's a kind gesture but definitely not a smart one! I'm glad your aunt took as good care of the turtle as she could. Does she get to visit the sanctuary to see her turtle?

I was going to take one but that one died from jumping out of the cup  The other one is probably doing great in his new home. I'll be asking my friend about the betta later today when I give him some IAL. But here's a photo of the tank while it was getting set up: 










You can sort of see him at the bottom of the jar. But yes, he's going to be just perfect in his new home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Updates:

I rescaped Hope's tank. The elastic holding down the driftwood broke and the wood floated up to the top. It's been 2 months and it hasn't been waterlogged so I give up on it! 










I'll probably replace the whale decoration with something taller. For now, it's cute and fun! I like this much better. The tank isn't so dark and boring like before. Hope has swam up to the whale to inspect it a couple of times too! 

*

I also moved all the baby guppies into my main tank. So now all 8-9 are in the tank. The older ones look very pale compared to the 1-2 week-old ones. I wonder if it's because they're older or my bucket didn't get enough light to tan them up ahah! 

*

I'm a little worried about Ming when I do move my room upstairs. I wonder if he'll go into my old room and hang out with my grandma instead of me. But at the same time, I know he's very attached to me so I really shouldn't worry! BUT AT THE SAME TIME, he loves his window bed. Unfortunately, the window upstairs in my soon to be new room is too small to fit the bed. BUT!!! I do plan to get a window perch for him and a cat tree in my new room. So how can he resist? 

I'm so crazy. 

Anyway, Ming just puked as I was writing this. Still love him though. 









Here he is, taking up the whole kitchen table. In the beginning, my mom set the rules. She said, NO CATS IN BEDROOMS. NO CATS ON TABLES. NO CATS ON BEDS. 

Now? My mom will be eating dinner and Ming's butt would be an inch from her bowl of rice and my mom would praise him for being a good boy. HAHAH!!!

*

My mom's friend came over the other day to visit us. And it was in that moment, that I realized how many tanks were in the room. She would see one and then another and then another and it was so embarrassing! I'M CRAZY!!!! But I think fish keepers just have too much love and we need lots of tanks to fill with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm really thinking about moving Shorty to Hope's tank since it's longer instead of taller. His fin biting got worse today and half his tail has been chewed off. 

Hope's fins are the same and so, maybe, it's time to do an AQ salt treatment to perhaps help with his possible fin melt. That will have free up his tank.

What do you guys think? Do I need to do anything to Hope's tank when I transfer Shorty into it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Wish I knew I'm dealing with a fin biter right now myself. I put in some AQ salt and stress guard. Hope
our guys heal up !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I've been semi-neglecting my tanks because of my work schedule this week. Semi-neglecting = not feeding them on time and not taking the time to notice things about them. 

With the main tank yesterday, I came home and decided to test the water (after I fed them) and the ammonia was 0.5ppm (but I also saw some bits of food in the vial so that might have skewed my results). It was the first time I read anything on the tests! So I quickly did a water change and decided to throw away my salvinia and cut the dead java fern leaves away. My heater burned some leaves and I've been meaning to cut them. I still have some ways to trim and will probably take out the driftwood that the ferns are attached to and do a thorough trim. My salvinia were browning too so I just threw them away. I think I need to do some research to find out if browning salvinia = problem. Thankfully, I've got tons of salvinia in my other tanks and they grow like weeds, anyway. 

I tested the tank today too and ammonia was 0.25 ppm and nitrites 0 and nitrates just a little above 0! It wasn't yellow but it wasn't entirely orange either. So SOMETHING is happening in the tank, finally!

I did a water change, added Prime and StressGuard just in case. My rummynoses do not look happy. They look like they're gasping for air and they keep hiding, very unlike how they usually are. 

So, it goes to say, I'm a little worried about the main tank but I think daily testing and water changing will help. I'm also really tempted to do a really thorough gravel vac too on Monday. And maybe even purchase some ammonia/carbon to help... 

Fingers cross, no deaths in the coming few days!

*

I switched Hope and Shorty's tanks. Shorty seems to love it, exploring everything and flaring when I walk by. Hope isn't too flare-y like usual but he's "riding" on the current of the filter a lot? I'm not sure if that's bad or good but I tried my very best to position it in a way that creates the least current. But he still seems to purposely jam his head between the outake and the way and then ride on the current once he gets through?? LOL! It's funny to watch but I'm scared it's bad for him. I'm assuming if he didn't like the current, he would go hide in the dragon or the pot or behind the java fern on the other side. I might put a panty hose over the outtake though. 

*

Ming photo! He's in a bag chilling after brunch. 










*

Non-fish news: My parents/family has been going through some financial struggles and I won't get into it for privacy reasons. But one of the ways we're solving multiple problems, is selling my grandparent's house. Which is really my parent's house that they were "forced" to give to my grandparents. Long story short: 10 years ago, my parents and my three sisters and grandparents were living in a 4 bedroom home. My grandparents each had their own room. My middle sister and I shared a room and my parents and my youngest sister shared a room... 5 people between 2 rooms... My grandpa refused to give up a room for us and refused to leave the home so we could purchase a bigger home (this was after my youngest sister was born). So my parents gave up and said, "Fine. Take the house. We'll leave." And the 5 of us moved out. 10 years later, my grandpa has Alzheimers and dementia, recently moved to a senior's home 3 weeks ago and my grandma is alone in her home. My grandma cannot pay the mortgage and bills on her own without my grandpa's help (all his money goes to him living at the senior home). So the solution is that we sell her house and she moves in with us.

Selling the house also solves my family's financial issues. But I've been hearing things between the lines from my grandma about how she needs to provide for her son/my mother's brother who is back in Asia living the good life. My parents have always said to my grandma, "The house will be sold. The money will be used to help you and grandpa for the rest of your life. And we'll be borrowing the money to help with our financial issues and start a business." That was the plan. 

Then suddenly, my uncle messages my mom saying he wants her to talk to an accountant in Canada so that the "proceeds of the sale of the house" are all done correctly, especially since he's a non-resident of Canada.

For some INSANE reason, he thinks he's getting money from the house?????????????? Turns out, my grandma told him she's going to give him money. And all last night, my mom has been freaking out because there is NO reason to why my uncle would get ANY money from the house that SHE and my DAD bought (and "gave" to my grandparents). Plus, my grandparents are STILL ALIVE. 

I don't know. But it's a good thing that my mom has authority over my grandpa's assets aka his share of the home so if my uncle fights for money, my mom is not giving up the house. 

It's really stupid. How does my grandma expect to live the rest of her life if she's going to give away however much money she thinks she can give away to my uncle? Who does she think is caring for her and who has been caring for her for the past 20 years in Canada? My uncle's been in Asia for the past 20 years, pays for my grandma's phone bills and sends money every few years. But who's been caring for her daily? Who takes her to the doctor? Who pays for the mortgage when she can't make it? Who's been paying the mortgage for the first 10 years that we lived there? Who does her taxes? MY MOTHER. HER DAUGHTER. 

My grandma is not as bad as I've made her sound. But she is not very smart and she fits the Chinese stereotype of putting sons over daughters. It's clearly a misunderstanding and she wants to do her motherly duty but at the expense of her daughter and her other granddaughters. That house did not magically appear in her hands. It was bought by the hardwork and money of my parents and it's rightfully theirs. My parents just made the wrong decision of giving up their name to the home but who would have thought family would be like this? 

Anyways, I'm thankful for a lot of things. This is just one bad thing and I know it'll be solved one way or another eventually. On the bright side, it's a good thing this happened now before we even put the house on the market or did any renovations... isn't that hilarious? We've done nothing and my uncle wants to collect. 

Sigh...

Sorry if this was TMI!!!!! I needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh my gosh that is such a horrible situation!! I can't believe your grandma is being so immature  your poor parents. It's a shame they didn't hang on to the tile that would have solved a lot of the issues. I've always hated the sons over daughters thing, my family is that way too. It's always the worst when someone does something from the kindness of their heart and the person turns around and does something rude . I wonder why your uncle thinks he's entitled to it? Seems very sketchy. Hope things sort themselves out for your family! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Autumncrossing said:


> Oh my gosh that is such a horrible situation!! I can't believe your grandma is being so immature  your poor parents. It's a shame they didn't hang on to the tile that would have solved a lot of the issues. I've always hated the sons over daughters thing, my family is that way too. It's always the worst when someone does something from the kindness of their heart and the person turns around and does something rude . I wonder why your uncle thinks he's entitled to it? Seems very sketchy. Hope things sort themselves out for your family!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When we were moving out 10 years ago, my grandma was in Asia for a trip and my grandpa was at home. My parents were talking to him about moving and all that and he was very stubborn and would not say yes to anything. He spoke to my grandma on the phone and when she came back from her trip, she was really mad at us, thinking we were trying to kick her out of her home etc etc. To a point where my great aunt scolded my mother for being so heartless but my mother invited her to look at our living situation and my great aunt just fell silent. 

I think from my grandma's perspective, she's losing a lot. Of course, losing a whole house and having to give the money to us to use must seem like a lot. My mom was saying she must not trust us/my mom with the money. I mean, we're in some financial hardships so it must look like we don't know how to handle our money. Sigh... 

But anyway, my parents spoke to my grandma. I'm not sure how but they think it's clear now. And they're just going to ignore my uncle for now LOL!!! But he's coming here in July to visit my grandpa so things might pick up again. 

Thank you though for reading this all! I think people should treat their kids equally and at least, reward their children fairly. I asked my mom theoretically if my sister had been the one caring for her mostly in her old age, if any money she had for us would be split evenly. She said, she would split it evenly on paper but probably secretly reward my sister looool!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Geez I'm sorry for all that! Family is dreadfully complicated and it's impossible to make everyone happy. I hope everything continues on smoothly and the arguments don't start up again


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

My friend and I went to PetLand on Saturday. It's a 45 minute drive from where we live but we ended up taking 1 whole hour plus an extra half hour to get there...!! :shock: A water pipe broke right at the spot where people need to go to get on the freeway. Traffic was horrible and we had to make a huge semi circle back down to where we needed to go and almost went on a toll bridge by mistake.

Anyway, got to PetLand. Never been there before and was suggested to go by my manager. They have animals out in the open. So you can reach into glass tanks and pet rabbits, gerbils, birds, and the like. First time ever petting a rabbit! It was so soft.

I put together a video of their fish and bettas. Most of my footage was blurry and too hurried so now I know, I need to be a better filmer. :laugh: I hope to make more videos of pet stores in the future.






I love that they put a sticker that said not to put goldfish in bowls. However, their betta tips were still no good, suggesting to get the biggest bowl possible and no mentions of heaters or anything. 

What are those big bettas? Are they koi betta or plakat or big females?

Also, look at that HUGE algae eater! 

*

In fish news, I had to cut away a lot of dead java fern in my main tank. It was burned by my heater because I placed it in a really bad spot and just didn't register that it was slowly killing the fern. I cut off the dead leaves but I think the rhizome is still okay?? Do you think there will be regrowth?

I'm also thinking of getting two ADFs for Shorty in the Fluval Spec V. If it doesn't work out with him, I'll put them in the main tank or return them. But I'm going to do more research first before I get them. I've been scouring the internet for answers to make sure it's safe and doable. Anyone with suggestions and advice or warnings, please let me know! I REALLY appreciate it!!!

*

I hate to be unloading upsetting news/topics... but -sigh- Yesterday, my dad was very angry at me in the morning because I fed Ming upstairs in my room. He's told me multiple times not to do it and that's entirely my fault. And because of this, I think it trickled down to what happened later. 

Two days ago, when my mom was mad at my grandma and my uncle, and also at my sister (she went somewhere she wasn't supposed to go.. tsk tsk), she said she didn't want me to have any more fish tanks. Even though days before that, I showed her a picture of a koi betta someone wanted to give to me and she was very enthusiastic about it and told me to take him! I even asked her multiple times, "But aren't you going to be mad? Another tank??" 

Anyway... I thought maybe she was just on her rampage of emotions and decided to just pick on me. I argued half heartedly and jokingly with her and we just let it go.

Then yesterday, after work, I ask, "Is dad still mad at me?" and she says, "I'm giving you a month to cut down your tanks down to two." And I FREAKED. OUT. to say the least. 

I said NO WAY and IMPOSSIBLE. And HOW??? And WHY?? I went hysterical. She said she never agreed to any of this and that I was crazy for putting ONE fish in a "big" tank. I said how in God's name can I cut the tanks down? They NEED to be separate! 

Anyways, I was really upset and still am. I don't believe it though. I kind of think my parents are in a really tight situation with everything happening and decided to just... pick on me. 

I always knew I would have to cut down the tanks to two IN THE LIVING ROOM and not OVERALL. I even discussed with my mom weeks ago, that I'm going to put Shorty and Aquaman upstairs in my new room when my grandma moves in and I move upstairs. But now, they decide to flip the table on me and give me an ultimatum.

My mom used a lot of harsh words like, "I'm going to break your tanks" and "You think fish are more important?? This is MY HOUSE!" But she also said things like, "If you didn't react like this, we could've negotiated" and also pointed out how messy the living room was and how I wasn't helping to clean it and maybe if the living room was clean, no one would complain about the tanks.

So...

Needless to say, I'm upset and confused and at a loss at what to do. I do believe maybe in a few days or week, my parents will be more reasonable. But... my dad... I don't know. His word is law. And I don't want to rehome my bettas and I already said yes to the person that is going to give me the koi betta!

*screams*

I'm not asking for pity and my parents are not bad or unreasonable people (well they seem very unreasonable right now in my POV). I really REALLY REALLY think they are just stressed out and angry and want to make something better. And one of the things that I know that needs to be changed is my tanks which I have always agreed is something that will be changed. 

But today, I cleaned everything. I put away all of Ming's toys and reorganized my aquarium supplies and cut down my things into three drawers instead of four. I put away the spare tank into my room and when my un-waterlogged drift wood dries off, I'll be putting that away in storage. I'll also be figuring out a way to throw away the broken Marineland Contour 3 (this was a point my mom made again. I always thought my dad was going to throw it away in the garbage bins at his work place but apparently, he can't. And no one told me it was then now my responsibility to throw it away. I was always just waiting for him to do it... miscommunication maybe? Me not listening, maybe? But to my mom, it was me not taking responsibility).

sigh sigh sigh sigh. It'll be all right. I hope.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I despise PetLand! When I lived in Nevada there were two of them, and they both shut down due to how they treated their puppies. They were all from puppy mills, emaciated, sick, covered in their own feces, their bowls were washed with the same sponge used to clean the cages (on the rare occasions that the cages were cleaned). It was just so awful and sad. I didn't have fish then so I didn't really pay attention to the tanks. 

I think most people recommend at least 3 ADFs. They can be a challenge to feed because they take a long time to find the food and eat it, so it's all too easy for them to starve. Since their eyesight is so bad it's not unheard of for them to bite a betta tail and take a rid on it around the tank. There's also always the risk of the betta biting off their toes and eyes...Whether or not you have problems is fifty fifty. 

Since your mom said yes before and is now saying no, it sounds like her reactions are primarily stress related. Maybe give her a couple days to calm down and ask her again? Would she be happier if you downsized the size of the tanks, but not the number? I'm used to situations with parents like yours. It's hard to reason with them when they're stressed and they change their minds A LOT. Best of luck! If it was possible I would totally take one of your bettas if you have to rehome them


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ahhh!!!!!! I'm glad that PetLand shut down!! Ugh... 

I was reading some reviews about PetLand and primarily it was about children picking up animals and traumatizing them, which I totally agree with is not a good thing to do. The only good thing I liked about it was that they would write on their tanks that tiger oscars get as big as a tank, or an angelfish can get that big, and etc. No puppies though!! There's a horrendous store at a mall where there are a bunch of puppies and kittens. It all looks very bad and I vowed to never go again 10 years ago and haven't since. My city banned the selling of puppies but unfortunately, the mall is outside of my city. I know there's a reddit page for that store of people trying to protest them but there hasn't been much progress.

Yes, I've read that too. And I've also read that ADFs do fine as the only frog as well. It's just their behaviour changes in a group but that as long as the frog isn't alone (so with a betta, he isn't alone), it's fine. But yeah, again, gonna do more research since there's a lot of different info out there!

Thank you!!!! I would feel much better knowing a betta is in good hands if I ever have to rehome. I do hope this blows over and it's just an empty threat to force me to be more organized and responsible lol! It's working though!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

In regards to the tank situation do you think you could get a large tank and put in some black acrylic dividers? Something sort of like this ? That way you can say you only have one tank, lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I was thinking about dividers too but then they might not like the idea of a big tank either. 

Sigh. 

I talked to my mom again and it was the same thing. She got super mad at me and put on this kind of... "I don't care" attitude and putting words in my mouth. Typical argument kind of stuff. I have yet to speak to my dad though and it's really a 50/50 chance if he's gonna be mean or hear me out. 

I might write a letter for them to read. I don't trust myself to speak haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

A letter is a good idea. It's easy to get angry while talking to someone and that really won't help your case at all. Maybe they would feel better if you could get the tanks into one area? Maybe rig up some kind of fish bookshelf all or most of your tanks could go on? I'm sure you could find something for free or extremely cheap on Craig's List or at a garage sale.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I like those ideas too and wish I could do them. There's a chance I could suggest that. But I don't think it will work. It's complicated. The jist: we've got a small house/living room. I can't have them in my room (even though that would solve everything 100%). My grandma has a grand collection of crystals and we have to make room for them and my parents want to create a cabinet where Shorty's/Hope's tank is. 

I've only been hearing from my mom but she says if I try to talk to my dad, there's no turning back. But I really want to talk to him somehow. I'm hopeful he might hear me out. But I know the letter will be better than me talking to him. I just hope I can hold my tongue until then. 

I feel very sad and have been crying a lot. And I'm even starting to avoid this forum (used to check it all the time and read other people's journals). It's only been a few days but I'm just so sad. I feel guilty even feeding my fish now in front of my parents. And in the grand scheme of things, I know this issue is laughable to other people (re: non-fish people). 

It's so hard to even decide who to give up. But at least I know there are good people on this forum who will be willing to adopt my bettas. The shipping thing scares me a little and I hope it's not problem that I'm from Canada seeing as the majority of people here are from the US. But I'm willing to pay anything if it means they go to the best home possible. 

I might just give two up just because I don't want to fight because of fish. Of course, to me, they're not JUST fish. But to my parents, they are and they're the ones giving up a lot and under a lot of stress and caring for me. It's just really hard ...for me. I wish my dad would let me have them in my room but he thinks the moisture from the tanks is bad for my health. I could bring up scientific papers about how that's all false but it won't change his mind. But that's just one reason why they want to cut down to two. My mom has said many times to me, angrily, that I should be grateful I'm even getting to keep two tanks. 

I need to wait this out and be patient and hold my tongue. I already messed up multiple times since this started and it's not looking good for me. 

Anyway, thank you all for reading this and giving me great suggestions. I really really really appreciate it and it helps a lot. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh yeah, I'm going to put Hope in quarantine to treat his fins so that he looks better in case I'll be giving him up. I know for sure I can't give up Shorty. He's my favourite. But Hope would be dead with me... AHHHHH I need to stop thinking about this lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know if it's possible to get any animals from Canada to the US, but there has to be some round about way. If there isn't you could still put them up for adoption in the Classified section. 

I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope you find some way of getting through to your parents.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Parents can be real insensitive sometimes, I'm so sorry you have to deal with that. That's weird how your dad thinks moisture is bad for your health, I mean I live in Florida and I'm pretty sure it's like close to 100% humidity everyday lol! I'd take them my husband and I were talking about a trip to Canada he's never been but unfortunately I don't think it'll be for another year or possibly longer (imagine smuggling fish across the border LOL) . Won't it be nice when you can move out? You can have your own fish room with no one to tell you what to do with them! It's ridiculous how useless crystals take priority over living creatures.. My family is the same way. Fish are works of arts of their own, especially bettas. They look like little gems swimming around, how can anyone not admire that? Hang in there !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't know where he got that from. He used to say it when my goldfish tank was in my room but I always thought it's because one time, the filter messed up and water leaked and ruined the carpet. But we have hardwood now and I'm way more attentive than I was before (my poor goldfish.... I was the WORST caretaker. SIP). 

Oh that would be so wonderful!!!! I always think you could probably smuggle illegal things across the border if you look innocent enough LOL But that's if you're driving through the border. Airport security is too tight. 

FISH ROOM!!!!! Sounds heavenly!!! *dreams* I probably need to save up if I want to move out HAHA I guess the bright side of having less fish tanks means I save more. 

I wish my parents could see my fish and tanks as works of art and display them too. I know they think it's nice but at the same time, it's too much for them which I understand. Something my grandma said upset me. She was trying to diffuse the situation and it's true what she said but it still was upsetting. She said, "I have it even worse! I have to think about how I'm going to store/clean all my belongings!" Yes, I know she's giving up her home and she's having to downsize but her things are non-living things while my fish are living things that have no choice in how their lives will be. Everything is by chance for them. That's what kills me. 

Thank you so much!! All your replies really help.  

I have thought about it more in the past few hours. I asked my friend who lives on her own and who I trust if she can take Aquaman. And she said yes!!!!!! I'll be giving everything to her so he'll keep his tank and everything and I'll get to see him all the time  That made me feel SO MUCH BETTER! 

Then I'm thinking, like Autumncrossing suggested, dividing the Spec in half for Shorty and Hope. So essentially, I'm just giving away one!!! Or if I really want to push it, ask if I can keep one in my 2.5 G tank and just slot it somewhere since it's a small tank and hardly takes up space. 

And I of course said to the person who was going to give me the koi betta that I can't take it. It's too bad but one day, I'll have one  

Man, I feel so much better. Still sad but not so much like my world is ending LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, I've been reading your journal and first I'd like to say I'm sorry for your family troubles, I hope things work out. I also noticed that Betty your betta, are you sure Betty is not a boy? He looks like a boy to me with his long ventral fins.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Hmmmmmm... You're right. I have to go to work right now but when I come home, I'll take a look at Betty a little more. Wow... What if Betty is a male!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ya know? I think I'll start a new thread and see what others think. I'm trying to find Betty's egg spot and I think I've found it but I'm not sure. 

Wow!!!! This is exciting!! It doesn't make a difference to me but cool!!! I guess it's a good thing I decided not to have a sorority if Betty is really male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

lmao He would've been happy! c_c

Males can also have an ovipositor, you should go off of beard size, vent size (again, female can have long vents), and how they react to different genders.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

My god.. What a disaster that could've been!!! 

I just posted a thread and someone said Betty is 100% MALE

HAHAHA!!! Oh man... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Since finding out Betty is a man, I've realized how different he really looks from females. D'oh! The last few days, when I go feed Betty, I say, "Betty the man, come and have your breakfast!!!!" Lol!!!

*

I gave in and went and got two ADFs today. They are SO CUTE! They're called Fred and George after the Weasley twins. 

I thought I should probably wait in case I need to divide the spec V for Hope and Shorty but decided I'd deal with it when the time comes. I did ask my mom what she thought about Hope being in the 2.5G and she said that seems okay. Fingers crossed she doesn't change her mind. 

I think Shorty is a little scared of them right now because he doesn't understand what they are. He goes to inspect and when they move, he jumps away. I'll be keeping an eye out in case anything happens to the frogs. 

Here's a video! Shorty is flaring because my phone case is a mirror. 

https://vimeo.com/173288327


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Shorty is so pretty! The ADFs are adorable. They make me want to get them even more!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeeees get them!! Haha (no pressure) They're so fun to watch. They seem to really like going into the Java moss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

If I get them I'll want them from a very good breeder, which would be pricey, and I also want to get a new betta when I get back from vacation at the end of the month. Would healing up an ill betta and taking care of 3+ ADFs while preparing for the new semester and looking for a job be too much to do all at once? Maybe I can convince the good fish store on the other side of town to carry bettas (in a manner better than cups) and hire me as their betta person...


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh yeah, definitely try to do the job and school stuff first (AKA the boring stuff) so that you can do the fun stuff with less worry. 

I laugh at myself a lot because at work, I'm cleaning tanks/cages and feeding animals and when I go home, I do the same thing. 

Yes! Maybe you can convince them. It would be a really great answer to, "So why do you want to work here?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Subscribing! Your fish and your tanks are beautiful. Shorty's recovery is amazing!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Not sure what's going on with my Java fern in my main tank, but I decided to just pull them out and throw it away. I don't really like them anyway. I left one that looks quite healthy. 

I also ripped out all the grass (the name escapes me). They were dying too. Maybe the left side of my tank is cursed!!!!!!!! The right side is flourishing though. 

Here's a pic of the java fern before I killed it. The bottom leaves were brown. Time to go to google for answers! 










I put on a new anubias on the wood instead. 










*

The frogs are doing great! One is fatter than the other and seems more comfortable being out in the open. I fed them brine shrimp today. Hoping to get frozen tubifex worms when my LFS gets them in later this week. 

I've watched a couple of videos and have done some googling... I've found a few people saying bloodworms cause bloat and it's best to feed only as a treat. Anyone have any more info about that? 

For now, I'll just feed them brine shrimp as a stable just in case. 










*

Aaaaand here's a Ming pic! 










He got his rabies and other vaccinations on Saturday and he's been a very good boy... Except he broke a candle holder this morning. 










Thankfully my mom wanted to throw that thing out anyway. Ming just beat her to it lol. 

Anyway, Happy 4th of July to my fellow Americans and happy Monday to everyone else! Also, happy belated Canada day!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

The frogs are SO FUN!!!!!!!!!!! 

I saw one of them charge at Shorty though but Shorty just turned around, real offended. 

When I first bought brine shrimp for everyone to try, no one liked it. But since feeding the ADFs brine shrimp for the past two days, I've seen Shorty eat it without spitting it out! :O 

Here's a video of the frogs and Shorty and Ming in his favourite box. Sorry for the noise. My dad is watching some Mandarin thing and my sister is talking about gum. LOL

https://vimeo.com/173574564

*

Non-fish/cat stuff:

My friend bought me some cat goodies from Japan! I don't know what flavours some of these things are but I'm sure they're safe haha. It's interesting because in Japan, a lot of the canned food are tuna/fish based and rarely just poultry based. 



















This reminds me of my mother's cat that she had as a child. She said her mom fed her cat grilled fish everyday and was very fat and only lived for about 6 years. And when my mom had a hamster, her dad would hike up the mountain to get grass for it. 

My mom had a lot of pets as a child and it's only recently that I've been allowed to have a cat/pets. She didn't want me to have pets because she didn't want me to go through the grief that comes with a pet dying. Even though I'll be really sad when my cat dies (and my fish), I think it's worth it. I've grown so much as a person since adopting Ming a year and a half ago. I'm so much more caring and optimistic and happier (and broke but ANYTHING FOR MY BABIES LOL)!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

You may be responsible for me getting ADFs when I get back. Have you had any issues with the betta stealing their food? 

Cats should definitely only eat a limited amount of fish. Most people recommend no more than one can a week.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

So far, no problem with Shorty stealing food since he's usually above and the frogs are below. And the brine shrimp aren't immediately attractive to him. I think in a couple of days, I'll know for sure if it's going to be a problem. It was only today that I saw him looking at the frog and then eating the brine shrimp. 

Yes, totally agree with the fish thing. I only feed Ming fish as a treat and make sure my canned food doesn't contain fish hidden beneath the other ingredients. Although, I've heard feeding fish more often from a good source is okay as opposed to feeding fish from a bad source. But the only fish I give Ming regularly is weruva's canned tuna and once in a blue moon, I'll give him the cheap fancy feast cod flavour. I only buy non-fish food for Ming and my sister thought for the longest time that Ming didn't like fish lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Hmmmmm.... So some concerns today with the frogs. I'll need more time to observe their behaviour but I think George's nipping (the fat/smarter one is George) might be a problem but it might also be because of feeding time. 

In this video, the nipping started because I took out the tongs and took off the lid of the tank. Last night, my sister stuck the tongs in the water to move stuff around to see the frogs and George came right up to the tongs. He seems to have learned tongs = food. 

https://vimeo.com/173689855

This is during feeding: 
https://vimeo.com/173690070

You can see Shorty jumping away because of George's nip. I'm not sure if the nip is because he saw the tong or because Shorty swam too close. Fred is fine; he likes to stay hidden in the java moss. 

Again, I'll be observing if nipping is something that happens out of feeding time. And I'll need to come up with something that doesn't get Shorty nipped... Any suggestions or ideas? I hope Shorty isn't too stressed out. 

*

Betty's (dispersed) bubble nest! Since becoming a man, Betty's been showing off his skills lol too bad my filter destroys all his hard work. 










Also my Amazon sword is growing leaves! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

You should rename George Jaws. He's a nippy little thing. Maybe George will nip Shorty, Shorty will take a toe off George, and then everyone will leave eachother alone? I really have no idea what else you could try. Maybe have a designated feeding spot for the frogs so they only relate that area of the tank to food and don't mistake Shorty's tail as something yummy?


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. I might go find a small plate/feeding dish instead of the tongs. I've been watching them on and off all day and no nipping aside from feeding time. George Jaws (I like it!) at one time just floated past Shorty spread eagle and Shorty just went on with his business. Haha!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Shorty today was trying to steal the twin's food. Both twins charged at him but no nipping. Shorty got a few brine shrimp though. Haha!! I'm finding it funny now but it may be a problem later. 

Some semi-bad news... Hope can't seem to eat?? He will take a pellet and then open his mouth wide and the pellet falls out. He will try to eat it again and the same thing happens. I decided to break up the pellets and he seems to do okay with that. The only problem is there's more waste because he doesn't see the crumbs. He won't eat flakes either. 

I hope he's okay  I gave him a salt bath for 4 days and then this happens... The salt bath didn't do anything lol!! Oh well... I don't mind that he looks like that but I hope he's not hurting. He swims and is active and flares. I wonder what happened  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Maybe you could try a smaller pellet for him? Apparently Ocean Nutrition betta pellets are tttiiiinnnnyyyy


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oooooooooo ok. I'll go look that up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Went to my favourite LFS today and took a few video clips. Next time, I'll take more video of their established aquascaped tanks! 

https://vimeo.com/174050973

The angelfish are SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! One day, when I can have a big tank, I'll get one of those. It's always been a dream of mine to have angelfish! 

I bought some daphnia and probably too late... One of my otos died and his belly looked huge. I had been keeping an eye on him for a while since he looked very bloated but the others look normal and I even only put one veggie round once or twice a week. Time to do more research to figure out what I should improve on. SIP oto  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Wow!!! I'm impressed! The plants look so nice and what they even have a cherry shrimp tank?!?! Crazy! I love too how the bettas aren't in cups, and the sick ones are being medicated. Good for them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Went to another fish store, this one about 40 minutes from where I live. It was, meh. But it's a good place for people who may need to purchase bigger fish. 

https://vimeo.com/174168467

The lobster was so offended lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

*sad music plays*










The 5G (Shorty's/Hope's/the dragon) tank is empty and put away. *lone tear falls from my cheek* 

The 2.5G is up though! 









I'm just a little concerned about the light. It won't fit on the rim of the tank and this is the next best thing. I hope it's not too close. What do you think? 










I also moved the tank beside Shorty's and the frogs' tank. My mom rearranged some stuff and made room for it. It's only temporary because I know Shorty's tank will be moved to where Aquaman's tank is and I'll put Hope's tank underneath the table (the table has two levels). 

The good thing is when I downgraded Hope, my dad said, "One more to go..." So I guess he's okay with the small one! Or... He didn't see it LOL!!!! I'll know what he really thinks in a few days. 

My anubias plants in Shorty's tank are getting kind of yellow. I don't dose excel or ferts regularly but I think I should do that now. Or I might need to upgrade the light.

I did purchase the Fluval CO2 20 system on Amazon today but it won't get here until early August. I want to try it out on Shorty's tank and then either purchase a big tank CO2 system or do a DIY thing for the main tank. But I need to do LOTS of research. Thankfully Autumncrossing made a great video explaining CO2 which really helped me start in the right direction. 

And here's the updated main tank. 










I replaced the terracotta pot with the zebra rock and plan to get one more probably to replace the small rocks. My dad called them potatoes LOL


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

We got some really nice dumbo bettas at work today... I am sooooooooooooooooooo tempted. But nope. Not right now. One day one day one day... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Pictures? Or it didn't happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol! I'll take some pics next time I'm at work. They're pretty ordinary but we don't often get dumbos. 

In co2 news, I regret getting the Fluval co2 20. I thought it was the same as the 88 with a ceramic diffuser but it's got the... Big bulky one and no bubble counter. I can't return it though *tear* Maybe I'll sell it on Craigslist when it gets here. 

I've been looking at DIY co2 reactors and I think I'm going to try that for my Spec V. I'm only concerned that I might overdose co2 but judging from my research so far, the people who make tutorial videos on YouTube have said it's not enough co2 to overdose... But definitely going to do more research! 

My plants in my main tank are doing fine without co2 and I'm not ready to invest $150-200 for a real co2 thingie... HAHAH I don't even know what it's called. Pressurized co2 system, I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

A ceramic diffuser and bubble counter are pretty cheap add ons. I got the same system and just purchased those separately . If you do end up going the DIY route I've also heard you can't really overdose.
Fluval Ceramic 88g-CO2 Diffuser - 3.1 Ounces https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GCO35G/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_TynIxbZ4NCK5A

Fluval 88g-CO2 Bubble Counter - 3.1 Ounces https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GCPM6K/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_qznIxbBJF8J1K



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ooooooh I see! Not sure why I thought I couldn't just do that. Sometimes, too much google makes my brain go whack. 

My LFS sells this 3 in 1 diffuser and it looks good! http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/co2/co2-diffuser/ 

A little pricey ($21.99 CAD) so I might get that for my main tank after I've played with co2 and gotten some experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Went to work. All the dumbos were gone!!!!!! Aw... We only had 4 anyway. I remember one was yellow-y purple which I liked a lot. That one had long fins. 

Another work thing: a customer was asking about tiger oscars and 10 gallon tanks and of course, I said, no, you need a big tank. He also said, "I thought big tanks were just for like arowanas or something? I've had oscars before." So then... Why... Are you asking... About a 10 gallons for it??? This was my first Sunday shift in a long time and I forgot that the crazies come in on Sundays LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Are people extra crazy during full moons? And why can't people research before wanting to get fish? I mean they spend half their time on the internet anyway. Mind as well do something useful! I don't know how you have a tolerance for people like that. I think I would lose it.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm slowly losing it, trust me. Takes a lot of my willpower not to write a long rant after a shift LOL!! My most hated types of customers are people shopping for their kids/wanting an easy fish for their kids to care for. NOOOOOOO NO NO NO NO!! 

Yes, I don't know why people don't use the Internet, their phones, their laptops, etc etc. Y'all pay hundreds for those things. USE IT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I went to Petco in the states and they have such a nice variety of bettas! Even kois but with short fins. I felt super bad about the cups (the water was clear though and the employee there was very friendly and enthusiastic about bettas) but dang, all those types of bettas!!!! At my local PetSmart here, the most interesting types of bettas are the halfmoons and then the "premium" ones that are just more interesting colours. And my LFS has nice colours like white or cream. 

I'm guessing that shipping to Canada is probably atrocious so it's not that easy to get a bigger variety of bettas. 

*

I added some rocks and moved things around in the main tank! 









Since rescape and adding root tabs, my water lily (or whatever it is lol) has exploded! 

I need to get a new adjustable heater for Aquaman, the days are warm now and his tank temperature fluctuates way too much. And I think he wasn't feeling too well a couple of days ago so I put an IAL in his tank and now he's back to normal. When I give him to my friend, I'm going to worry so much. But it's a good thing I've changed Aquaman's light and will be changing his heater so that his tank becomes less maintenance for her. 

*

Hopefully the link works but my uncle sent me this video of koi bettas in a pond. I wonder if they're all female? I mean... They probably are of they're not fighting each other! 

https://www.facebook.com/waiyau.tam/videos/10154423081214722/


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Bad news: one of the frogs, George, took Shorty's tail for a ride and his tail split in two. Ugh!!!!!!!!!! Shorty was coming to steal some bloodworms and BAM. Shorty was freaked out for a few minutes, laying in the corner. I put an IAL and stressguard and prime just in case. I'm going to put George in the big tank. He gets so aggressive during feeding time. He even starts to bite the other frog, Fred. 

I feel so bad. Right now, Shorty is just resting at the surface in the java fern and under the IAL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh no! That's the most worrisome part of having ADFs to me. I hope Shorty heals up ok. Why do people always think it's the betta that'll be the aggressive one?


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ahhhh... The split in his tail makes me feel SO BAD!!!! But at least now, he's starting to swim around his tank again. 










Yeah  the biting was a concern of mine as well but I thought it's probably really unlikely. NOPE! I've been really concerned since the first time it happened and now, I guess I can rest easy because Crazy George is in the big tank now... But now I have to watch him to make sure he doesn't go rouge on the guppies and otos and Betty!!! 

Thank you though. He was flaring at my mirror camera case when I was taking that photo so that's a great sign!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

George is a beast. Thankfully, Betty's tail is too short. Betty went to investigate him while he was munching on bloodworms. She (I still call Betty a she. LOL) gave him the greatest side-eye and went up to him. And he snapped at her but Betty swam fast enough to get away. 

George, George, George. Tsk tsk tsk. 

Once I get rid of the female guppies, who are ALL pregnant btw, I might consider getting two more frogs for George. Fred seems way happier alone in his tank with Shorty. I see him more and he's swimming around and resting on the anubias leaves. 

Shorty is fine. Flaring and swimming.  

I want to fix Hope though. His fins look exactly the same. Still melted looking. I already made a thread a while ago. Is it against the rules to create another one? I'll have to go check out the posting guidelines... Otherwise, he's eating normal now!! He can eat any size pellets now and doesn't spot them back out or look like he's choking on them. Phew!! 

Aquaman is same old same old. Kind of slow but beautiful LOL seriously, I'll put the food in front of him and he seems not to see it. So I have to put the food a little ways ahead of him for him to realize it's there. 

Here's a picture of Ming terrorizing Aquaman:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh my gosh I love Ming!!!!your tank is looking great too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Well... You know... This was something I knew could/might/WOULD happen but I thought, I could be the exception. I'm special. I can do this!!!

NOPE!

George escaped from my LIDLESS tank. 

BUT HE'S ALIVE!!! Albeit, I don't know how long he was out and if he'll make it. But right now, I'm thawing bloodworms and I'm going to see if he'll eat. And if he does, I'll give him a lot lol. 

Still in my lidless tank because I can't put him with my other long finned bettas. I'll just have to risk it until Sunday when I go to Petsmart to get a glass lid. Although.. I do have some window mesh. I think I'll go cut something out and somehow make it work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

George needs more observation. His skin looks funky but he's moving around. Not eating as vigorously as usual but eating. I'll have to do the mesh lid tomorrow so fingers cross he stays in the tank until then! 

Lesson learned though! I know I've been making a lot of mistakes that I shouldn't. It's good because I'm learning but bad for my pets  

*

I got the finnex fugeray planted+ light for the spec!!! It's glorious!!!!!!!!!!!! Although, I'm concerned it might be TOO bright for Shorty since the Fluval mini compact light seemed to be too bright for him. I put a new IAL as both shade and destresser. When I turn the light on, he flares so I wonder if he can see his own reflection or it's just too bright. Hopefully he gets used to it. 

His tail looks good! I can't find the split anymore. Did it heal that fast?? 

Here's a before pic: 









Here's an after pic: 









Can't really tell in photos but in real life, it's a huge difference!!!! 

*

I'm not ready to give Aquaman away. I'm dreading the day. But it's a good thing my dad is too busy to be mean about it. My mom is better now. She's more understanding and more like the mom I know LOL For example, my dad said something mean about Hope the other day because I was measuring the table that would the spec would go to and also said that Hope would go under the table. He said, "I'm going to put a drop of oil and kill it." He said it as a joke but not as a joke at the same time. My mom shushed me and said, "Why even tell him? Just do it. He won't even notice!" And then later she said my dad is busy and he's just stressed out. 

I think my mom is being nice and not angry with me because I took the step to find a place for Aquaman. I'm grateful for that and hope once I move Aquaman, and move the other tanks, my dad won't care. 

On another crazy note... I really want a leopard gecko. HAHA!!!!! But of course I won't get one until this family situation is over and my grandma is settled in. I was just talking about it to my mom and my mom was humouring me and my grandma, typical her, says, "Don't do it! I already have to figure out how to fit my stuff into your house!" To which, my mom and I shared a look that meant, yes, we understand it is difficult for you to move over here, but we also have difficulties as well. My mom is getting more annoyed at my grandma lately especially since they now spend more time together visiting my grandpa at the senior home. 

I'm pushing for the gecko in my room because 1) it's not smelly, 2) there's no water or wet soil involved so the excuse of high humidity is null, and 3) I don't think it affects the rest of my family that much if it's in my room. 

For now, I'll just look at pictures of geckos and play with the ones at work ahah 

* 

I got into a car accident yesterday. Nothing severe. No one was hurt. The car is scratched and it's not my fault. 

I was waiting for a car while it was leaving its parking space and I was stopped for a good minute because the driver was very slow and cautious. Ironically, the car parked beside me on the right, was not cautious and collided with my car. He was backing out and hit the side of my car on the back bumper. 

The driver spoke Cantonese and my mom spoke with him mostly and we exchanged information and my mom gave him her number. He kept saying it's not a big deal and not to make a claim. In the end, my dad advised me to make a claim so I did. It IS a small minor accident but my parents don't want to be cheated. Who knows if he will pay the damage after its fixed without ICBC (the insurance company) facilitating the process? 

He called today and my mom told him we made a claim. Of course, he got angry and said my mom wasn't being very nice by not telling him sooner or warning him that we made a claim (there's a word in Cantonese that I can't think of an English translation for that basically means my mom didn't take the responsibility to tell him/my mom is not trustworthy). Then he said why did i suddenly stop? Again, I was probably stopped there for a good solid long minute or two so... Lol. 

My mom is pretty heated. I'm thankful she's the one communicating with the driver because I feel like if I was doing it, I'd probably be bullied or scared. 

My first car accident and I wasn't even moving! XD 

*

Anyway, back to fish: I'll be giving away my guppies soon! Probably this weekend. After the George fiasco, I don't think I'll get another frog unless I really find that he is very lonely. I need to get another oto though because I only have 5 and they've been hiding since the 6th one died.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

George did not make it.  I guess I doomed them from the beginning by naming them Fred and George (even though Fred was the one to go in the books). 

Of course, it's 100% my fault for putting him in a lidless tank. We buried him beside Ryan Gosling in the backyard. 

* 

I went to my fave LFS today and gave them my 6 female guppies. I kept the male guppy because he's pretty. They gave me a discount on my purchase as well! 

I got some dwarf hairgrass and will be planting them in the Spec. Along with Aquavitro's activate. I'm not too sure about this product. I just want some phosphorus for my main tank because I am being overrun by green spot algae. I think I'll make a thread in the betta planted tank forum and ask for some advice. 

They also had turtles! I'm a dummy and didn't think to remember the name of the turtle but here's a video (my mom is yapping in the background in Cantonese about how expensive the turtle is. It's $275 CAD and how in Hong Kong, it's much cheaper.): 

https://vimeo.com/176894616

I love the little floating island. The turtle was chilling there before I started filming and I was so sure it was going to go eat a fish. Do they eat fish?? 

*

My uncle from Hong Kong came to look at my tanks. I knew he was going to be appalled at how much I do for my tanks and wasn't phased by his criticism. I'm not sure whether people in Hong Kong take care of fish like him or it's just him LOL 

He didn't approve of how big my tanks are for the betta fish. Or that I have 2 HOB filters on the main tank. And that I did not have enough fish lol. Also he said lights should be on in the evening for viewing pleasure (my lights go on from 8am-4pm. Although, I decreased my main tank to 8am-130pm because of my algae problem). But my lights are really for the plants. 

I understand his points. It's coming from someone who cares for discus and flower horns and arowanas and no plants. And also from a place where betta breeding is very popular. My aunt told me people rent out little apartment rooms to house bettas and sell them. There's even a street called Goldfish Street where they sell thousands of fish! They're literally all in bags hanging on walls in the streets. 

It makes me think if fish keeping in America is different from fish keeping in Asia. Or if my uncle just thinks fish keeping doesn't need to be complicated or excessive (in his words). 

I don't really care what he thinks and he didn't hurt my feelings. It was just interesting to hear his thoughts! Plus my uncle has a... "personality" that is very hard to like. I'm sure a lot of people hate him but I actually get along with him really well LOL He says mean things (to me, about me, etc) and I just nod along and laugh. But I think if I have to spend all day, every day with him, I'd go crazy!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh yeah, my mom and I had a conversation today about my tanks. I told her, I don't keep fish because I want A LOT. I keep fish because I want to create a beautiful world for them. And she understood and said that's not what my uncle, my dad, and my grandma think or understand. She said they probably think I want to fill the whole place with fish and have even said to me a couple of times that if the betta fish were in vases, it'd really be no problem and I could've had a bunch if I wanted to. 

It just so happens I have more bettas than appreciated Haha. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

So I ended up getting the amano shrimp and so far so good. Love em already! 

I have two intake sponges and they're usually full of gunk like dead plant matter and poop and food or whatever. I wash them every water change. 

Yesterday, when I acclimated the shrimp, one of them immediately went to one of the sponges and started feasting. By night time, all three were on the sponge. When I came home this afternoon, the sponge was SPOTLESS!!! It was amazing!! They really do clean like crazy! 

I shot a video of the difference but the sponge isn't spotless anymore. I just did a water change so that's why. 

https://vimeo.com/177155222

(Yes, I was being bad and annoying Ming. I can't help it!! He's so cute!)

*

I think I need to try DIY CO2. I can't maintain a regular schedule to turn on and off the CO2. I started using CO2 last Monday and on Saturday and today (Monday), I couldn't turn it on AND I forgot to turn off the light/automatic timer for the light. And now I've got a lot of algae in the tank. It's not crazy algae and I'm about to do a water change and clean it off. 

Even tomorrow, I can't turn on the CO2. I go to work at 5AM and don't come back until 2PM (we stock stuff early once a week). That's too long to leave the light on and CO2 and I'm not even sure if I'll be coming home at 2PM. 

So I think DIY might be better for me. I'll be putting it together soon. 

*

I found the guppies I gave away in QT store at my LFS. They look happy! 

https://vimeo.com/177156267


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sorry about George! But he really was a jerk. 

I hope everything goes smoothly with the claim for your accident. It's pretty bad that he could run in to you when you weren't moving. 

How big are your amanos? I'm thinking of getting some shrimp for both of my tanks.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah, if he wasn't a jerk, he'd still be chilling with Fred and Shorty.  oh well. 

I believe my claim went through since my mom received a waiver to waive the deductible and instructions to go fix the car. But hopefully the other driver doesn't make a fuss. 

My amanos are about an inch and maybe a quarter?? Big enough so Betty doesn't go and try them for food. But I do wonder if he'll do well with smaller shrimp like cherry reds since he's so docile. Doesn't even flare at his reflection anymore.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Scuds would be the real test! They're like a quarter of an inch long. And they're irritating. Any fish that doesn't take a bite at one is truly a ridiculously docile fish.

Do you think you'll get Fred a friend or let him live the single life?


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oooo never heard of scuds! I'll be doing some googling later. 

As for a buddy for Fred, I think I might have to. He's been hiding but that also might be because of my very bright light. I'm in the process of rescaping the tank and I'm just thinking about more hiding spaces. And maybe somehow lessening the amount of light in some areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

If you weren't in Canada I would gladly send you some of my scuds. They're also referred to as gammarus shrimp. They breed like rabbits. On the bright side, they've bred themselves prettier. They were an ugly brown when I first found them in the tank but now they're green, blue, or yellow. 

Wouldn't it be awesome if you could temperament test frogs?


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

That was the most annoying thing I noticed with the fluval system as well, you have you plan your whole day around turning the stupid thing on and off!!! I just got a used aquetek system with a solenoid and it's awesome. I'm never going back to the fluval lol. Just curious are you doing the co2 system on the shrimp tank or a different one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

After George, I'm a little scared to get another frog, definitely!! 

I'm running co2 on my 5 gallon; the one with Shorty and Fred. I JUST put in some dwarf hairgrass. Not really sure about the way I scaped it yet so I won't post pics until I think about it. 

Yeeeeesssss, it's annoying. Today, I got off work at 11am and I wanted to go home quickly and turn on the co2 but I realized I couldn't. My uncle was going to the airport at 11:30 and there was a car situation blah blah blah point of story: the co2 didn't get turned on! 

Now... While I was playing with the tank just now, I thought maybe I could turn on the light in the evening instead. But that doesn't really work either for me. BLAH!! 

Is the aquetek system pricey? Maybe I'll look on Craigslist for a used co2 system as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I got the aquetek system used for around $100, the guy upgraded the needle valve (apparently the standard one has issues?) and gave me some extra diffusers and stuff too. I think it was worth it, now I can enjoy my plants and not have to worry about them lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Daaaaaang! That's a great steal  I have to remind myself that, yes, maybe one day, I'll get a "real" pressurized system once I actually know what I'm doing with co2! 

Okay, so, I decided the light for the spec was too bright. I mean, looking at it with my own eyes was kind of too bright. Shorty is okay with it but I know Fred isn't. So I decided to put two window screens on top to diffuse/lessen the light and it worked! 

I also read the planted+ on the spec has caused people some algae problems?? 

Here's how the tank looks right now. I'm still not sure if I like it but it'll have to do. Maybe I'll consider getting a different decoration in the future. Now I'm wondering if it's bad to pull out the hairgrass once it's grown in. I guess I should decide quickly if I like the scape!




























I've decided to run the co2 tonight for 4 hours. And run it the same time for the remainder of the week and see how it goes. This might be a better schedule... Maybe. I might run into some problems come Saturday but better than nothing! 

https://vimeo.com/177183752


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I'm using the planted plus with no algae problems, how long are you keeping it on for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I've been keeping it on for 7 hours. But I also think it's due to me not consistently having co2 on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Something's wrong with Betty. I posted a thread in the emergency forum. 

I'm so down right now. I love her/him. I thought I wouldn't be sad if my bettas died but here's Betty, floating with her head in the air, pale and didn't come to greet me and I had a small freak out and sinking feeling. 

Now I'm scared it's because my tank is overstocked or the shrimp did something. She looks like she was burned or something. I wonder if she got caught against the plastic of my baffles but it's not like her to play over there. 

I hope someone has an answer for me soon!!!!!!!! 

To make things worse, I had such a bad sleep last night. I was casually watching videos on Instagram using the discover feature and 2 seconds of this video... Just messed me up for the whole night. It was some guy speaking Cantonese pointing at three mice witch a stick. All who were tied up by their paws like a starfish. I can only imagine what was happening. I quickly scrolled past the video in absolute terror. And I just could not sleep. Ugh I'm so sad. 

Oh good. Someone replied to my thread!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm just thinking, in my time of panic as I wait for more responses, that I don't want to get anymore betta fish after my 4 pass. It's not like I've never experienced betta fish death. I guess Betty is probably my most favourite... I've always thought she would be the last to go. I mean, she's not dead yet but I'm scared!!!

The more I look at her, the more it looks like she damaged the side of her face. It's swollen and fuzzy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I just read through your other thread and I definitely think it looks like injury. Bits of Spitfire looked like that when he got caught in a decoration. I hope Betty pulls through! Bettas are so easy to get attached to that you can't help but want more and want to be done with them at the same time. Right now I'm pretty tired of my boys and I just want a nice, peaceful community tank where I don't have to worry about anyone eating each other. Does Betty ever chase the other fish? Maybe he ran into a rock. Or does he chase the shrimp? It looks like a shrimp could have made a run for it and maybe gotten a tad under the driftwood (which is seriously awesome looking by the way) and Betty got his head jammed trying to go in after it? I can't think of any other scenarios. 

As far as the mouse video goes, I'm very familiar with horrible things like that. They often show up on Pinterest for me, and I'm signed up for emails from a fair number of petition sites so I have a constant flood of horrible things like that coming at me. I'll spare you the details of some of the atrocities, unless you really want to know. It just makes me lose faith in humanity even more and increases my determination to ensure my career revolves around saving animals.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm so glad it seems like an injury. If it was ick or dropsy... The whole tank would be compromised, I assume and ugh!! I checked up on Betty a few minutes ago and he was swimming around his hatchery. (I'm gonna go between pronouns, it seems. Haha!)

His pupils are constricted though and looks odd to me. Like he's vacant. I should go through some old photos and see what he looked like before. 

Ugh, why Pinterest?????? Why???? Please no details! I went to play with the rats at work today and vowed to protect them and give them to good homes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

And yes! That feeling of wanting more but wanting to be rid of them is so funny and weird. I want to be down to two eventually but how can I part with my babies???? (Well, I'll have to part with Aquaman soon but it's only temporary......... AHAHAH wishful thinking)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

One more post. I'm all over the place right now. And I'm spamming the forum. And probably people's emails. Sorry!!!!

No, he doesn't chase anyone. But he likes to make an obstacle course of the back where the baffles are. I've never seen him go up there when he's doing his obstacle course. Maybe the shrimp scared him because they like to be on the sponges and he uses those sponges as part of his course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Spam away! Then more people will come look at Betty and give their opinions. I can't imagine any kind of baffle causing that kind of damage. To me it looks scraped, although it's impossible to really tell without seeing him in person. Maybe he gave himself a concussion. I assume fish can get them too, right?


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Is there a picture of Betty? I think I might have missed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's Betty: 










But she didn't make it    

I'm going to leave that tank betta-less for a bit. I'm still a little scared it was a disease. 

But I guess I can put Hope in there and then move Aquaman underneath the table. And if that's alright with my dad, I can keep all three tanks????? Then I don't have to give away Aquaman????? Maybe. 

Sigh. Betty  It's 6 AM right now. I'm going to wait for my sister to wake up or my parents and then I'll bury Betty next to Ryan Reynolds and George in the backyard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry . Poor Betty... Yes I'd be afraid of disease too, maybe empty it and give it a really good cleaning first with vinegar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

No! I'm so sorry! SIP Betty. Hopefully it was just an injury and everyone else is ok


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I can't empty it since it's the main community tank. But I'm just going to keep a good eye on the fish inside and do a water change tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Buried Betty with the others. The writing faded from the rain and elements but that's okay. I have pictures  










On a happy note, my mom thinks I don't have to part with Aquaman. She said to try and rearrange the tanks and see what my dad thinks/see if he even notices lol!!! 

Also, Fred is more active now. The light was just too bright for him. 










And here's a really long video. I'd advise you to not watch with sound. It's just my parents watching some Chinese segment where they talk to little people about their experiences. 

https://vimeo.com/177783906

I'm going to make a thread for Hope again. His fins are just really ugly. Did I mention my uncle said to just snip off the dead fins? LOL I'm tempted to but that would be disastrous and probably (definitely) the wrong thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Not having a good time. 

Aquaman died and it's my fault. I decided to put him in my main tank and I neglected to put the prefilter sponge on one of my filters. He got stuck in the tube and was probably stuck for a good hour until I noticed. So I quickly took out the tube, but then he got sucked INTO the filter and... Sigh. Brutal. Painful death. Now I know to turn OFF the filter first. Oh my god. I am so stupid. 

This isn't what happened to Betty. I had the sponges on when Betty was there and there was a time when there were no sponges and Betty was fine. 

I don't know how to feel. I'm just very... Sigh. 

I shouldn't have put him in there. He was fine in his tank. I just thought if I put him in there, then I wouldn't have to give him away. Only this is worse. Selfishness got the best of me. 

I'm definitely going to leave the main tank betta-less now. 

UGHHHHHHHHHH



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry! That truly is a horrible series of events. May Aquaman swim in peace


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I went to the states and Petco yesterday and... Came home with a koi betta LOL! 

I think I stood there for a good 10 minutes debating with myself if I should get another one or not even though I was just saying here with sabrinah that I don't want anymore after this. 

My mom saying, "Who's going to be in the nice tank?" made me decide to get him. And I even said, "What about the 2 tank rule?" And she said, "Why don't you give Hope to your friend?" Then later that night, she said, "You can't give the koi betta to your friend because it's just a baby!" 

It is just a baby. It's so tiny. I don't really understand why Petco sells baby bettas but also normal/koi bettas that are babies. 

I've been feeding it both pellets and frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms because it's a baby. I'm not sure if that's what I should be doing but I'm assuming more protein = faster growth. I have to watch his belly because it bloats right up after feeding. 

https://vimeo.com/178418522

Do you think he'll have a long tail? It looks like he'll be a short tail but I'm really hoping he has a long tail. 

His name is Bellingham because that's where we got him and his nickname is Belly White, after Betty White  

I think my mom and me are a little crazy since my dad (and her) DID put down the 2 tank rule and here we are, breaking it. I kept asking her, what if dad makes me get rid of the tank? And she said we'll figure it out when we come to that and to give Hope to my friend soon so it looks like I'm actually trying to follow my dad's rule. He gave me a month but it's been more than a month now LOL! I even said, I really don't think the 3 gallon will make my room humid and she just said, "Let me think about it! Don't ask me so many questions right now" LOL!!! Man, I'm going to be so heartbroken if she flips a 180 on me. Oh well. 

*

Short looks amazing. He hasn't fin nipped since being moved in the Spec and his split tail healed in days. Fred the frog swims around and eats politely so everything in that tank is good! Well, except the algae but that's okay. That's what sponges are for. 

Here's a very long video of Ming watching Shorty's tank. My mom arranged those flowers and it looks so nice next to the tank! My mom is saying in Cantonese that Ming has been watching the tank all day. 

https://vimeo.com/178420344

Ming is sitting beside me watching the tank as I type this  

*

I'm about to start a new job along with my pet store job. It's editing wedding films and photos. I'm excited for that but also sad that I won't be working too much at the pet store. I don't trust my coworkers to care for the animals correctly LOL!!! But I'll be training my coworkers on how to do mornings at the store so I'll be making sure they know what to do. My biggest thing is that they remember to feed the ADFs bloodworms and brine shrimp every day and that the catfish get shrimp pellets and the plecos don't get too many algae wafers. You'd think they would know to do that since they work at a pet store but my manager didn't train 'em and they're all very new. It was another ex-coworker that trained them and I only recently realized they didn't know what to feed the ADFs because one of my coworkers asked me and I said, so what were you feeding them on the weekends???? And they said just regular fish food. Sigh LOL Told my manager of course.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ming went to the vet two days ago for his shots and the vet said Ming should lose some weight. I agree somewhat. He was 11 lbs when the shelter found him roaming around London Drugs in November of 2014. And was 14lbs when I adopted him in February 2015. Now he's 17.8lbs!!!!!! LOL! 

My vet said dry food is better long term but I don't agree. And I don't want to give him the Hill's and Royal Canin wet foods that the vets give. I mean... Right now I give him a mix of fancy feast, Sheba, Instincts, Weruva, and Primal freeze dried. Sometimes Hounds and Gatos. 

Anyone have any weight management advice? I should probably post on the cat forum I frequent but might as well see if anyone has advice here too!  

I've been feeding him less though. Half a can each feeding and he's SO HUNGRY! Been able to rule out half a can in his daily intake though. He eats about 3.5 three oz. cans a day but now we're down to 3! 

He doesn't LOOK fat. Just... Chunky. And he's a big cat. 










* 

In fish news: nothing much! Except I ran out of co2 so I gotta either get off my butt and make the DIY co2 or go buy a tank. 

Shorty is so beautiful  Not fin nipping and so active! Ming is always staring at the tank and trying to paw at the frog. 










Belly is an aggressive eater. He head butts the tongs I use to feed bloodworms and drives at the pellets at the surface but usually misses it. He's funny. 

*

Work stuff: I officially HATE Sundays. I was so impatient and angry yesterday. I had to go to the back to calm down and even my coworker noticed. I've become /that/ employee that people complain about: the sour grouchy faced one. 

The first family wanted cichlids but of course, OF COURSE!!!, they only had a small tank. I don't even know what size. The mom just made a shape with her hands. And I said "No. They need a big tank" and I opened my arms as wide as I could as emphasis. She said, "It's only two I want. They should be fine." NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I convinced them to get 3 platys. 

Then the other family: the mom was all quick and kind of stubborn and just walks away after telling me what she wants. The dad was more responsible. He actually tried to listen to me but his wife kept walking away but demanding fish and he of course has to please her too so he's in a tight situation. They initially were getting 3 ryukins for a 75 G tank which is fine. Pushing it. But fine. I told him, as his wife walked away, that they're gonna get big and made a shape with my hands as a demonstration. He nodded. I advised him to do weekly water changes and to make sure he has a good filtration system. 

His wife comes back and says she wants three more and also pointed to the cichlids and said can she put those with the goldfish. I said no. Goldfish with goldfish. She points to our red parrot cichlid and ask what about that and I said, again, GOLDFISH WITH GOLDFISH. 

I think I said that damn phase 5 times while I was with them. GET. IT. IN. YOUR. HEAD. Also read the label. It TELLS YOU WHAT KIND OF FISH IT IS. REAAAAAAAAAD. 

She got (re:demanded/forced) 3 more goldfish for a total of 6. Her husband asked what can he do once they're too big. Can he just release them into the ocean? 

FIRST OF ALL: THESE ARE FRESHWATER FISH. SECOND: NO. YOU CAN'T. This is why the earth is dying. Because of people releasing their unwanted pets into the wild to either die or overpopulate or ruin ecosystems. 

I just had no patience yesterday. I went to the back and screamed. Not loud but screamed and played with out rats.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Holy fat cat! I definitely disagree with dry food being better. No. Dry food is cheaper long term, but not better. My cat has also been a fat cat. I've adjusted her diet to make her lose weight. She eats 1/8 cup dry food (she insists on having dry food) with 1/4 can of 5.5 oz wet twice a day. Her dry food is either Taste of the Wild, Whole Earth Farms recipe that is both grain and potato free, or Instinct raw boost. Wet food is either Soulistic (made by Weruva and essentially the same, but cheaper), Whole Earth Farms (made by Merrick, their cheapest option), Nutro Max Cat, or Chicken Soup for the Cat's Soul. Maybe cut back on the Fancy Feast and Sheba? More water also helps my cat eat less. I mix in about 3-4 tablespoons of water with her food every meal and she drinks quite a bit from her water fountain. 

Shorty really is so gorgeous! 

I think businesses that sell live animals should be able to refuse sale to idiots. The best interest of the animal should always be the main goal, and selling to someone that thinks goldfish can live in the ocean does not meet that.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Ha! You are not that crazy employee. I had one lady refuse to sell me ONE platy because I was buying a 20 to replace my cracked 10. She said my tank wouldn't be cycled. I have 2 cycled filters with media and decorations and k am doubling my water volume in an under stocked tank.

Then one guy said I can't get any type of cories because I have a 20 tall not a 20 long. Just stahp!

So no telling them not to get that many poop machine goldfish isn't being crazy  and cichlids in a small tank - yeah that's ridiculous. They aren't Beginner fish anyway and if you think they to In a betta tank you definitely are a beginner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Haha!! He's not fat... Chubby maybe... I keep telling myself that and then he does these weird poses and I'm like.. Dang it. Why you so fat? LOL!!!

The water is a good idea! And yes, I agree, I'm should cut back on the fancy feast and Sheba and force him to eat more of the other stuff. 

I can refuse sales to people and I usually do. It's tough but sometimes I get so fed up and just give up and warn them profusely. I need to be more diligent though. I will be trying harder in the future and figure out some ways to calm down. 

In that particular situation, I was so beyond angry I just wanted to get out of the situation as fast as I could before I blew up. It scared me how angry I got. Poor goldfish.. 

To fernielou: 
Wow! That's crazy... Guess they need to read up more on the cycle or fish in cycle. And why can't you have cories in a tall? 

I don't know everything, I admit. But I can tell when a customer is experienced or beginner. 

I loathe the question: "what's an easy fish?" I just can't... I breathe a sigh of relief when I explain how to care for a tank and they leave or go think about getting a tank. I love scaring people away from fish HAHAHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Omgosh! I forgot to post this photo of Ming! 










Saw the costume at PetSmart and I HAD to have it! Meet SuperMing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh my gosh... He's the most beautiful kitty ever lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Gosh darnit! Fred is a goner. My fault, I believe. 

I've been fighting rising ammonia levels in my tank for the past few days. I guess my tank decided to cycle again??? I thought it was cycled but I also think it's because I leave food for Fred and I overfed him a couple of times. Top that off with me being unable to change the tank's water for the past 3 days due to my schedule. 

Fred was attempting to escape the tank when I was feeding Shorty in the morning so I knew something was going on. Came back from work and he was dead. 

I did a water change right away. Thankfully, the rest of this week is more regular for me and I'll have more time to take care of my tanks. 

SIP Fred! 

*

I've been having oto problems in my main tank. They just hide and I was worried they weren't eating. So I got ONE more oto a few days ago. (Overstocking my tank right now. I'm so horrible...) and suddenly, all my otos are coming out!!! Sometimes I see 4-5 out together. The new oto likes to swim with my rummy noses.

Fish are so weird. 

I'm enjoying my betta-less tank right now. Although, this morning, I thought about a betta sorority but NO! No... That's for experienced fish keeper and I am not. 

One day when my tetras die and I stop overstocking my tanks. 

*

I was chilling on the couch with Ming. He was in a very deep sleep. He was making dream noises and his paws and mouth were twitching. I accidentally tapped his bum with my hand and he jolted awake and then HISSED at me! 

He is a grumpy cat! This is the first time he's ever hissed at me. The only other times he's hissed was when I had to keep my friend's cat in the bathroom for a day and I opened the door and Ming saw the cat and hissed. Then another time, I bought Ming to Tisol (an awesome pet store with no live animals. Just cats from our local shelter in a big cage) and he hissed at the kittens LOL! 










*

I would also like to share some photos from the cat sanctuary I volunteer at! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh no! Poor Fred. Sororities are tempting, aren't they? 

Ming has such lovely little teeth! 

The cat missing an eye is killing me! I just want to bring it home and keep it safe and loved. Any idea how the eye was lost?


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

So very tempting! One day...

I feel bad for cats at shelters in cages but the cat sanctuary makes me so happy. It's a second chance in life for all of these cats. They get lots of space and are well taken care of. Of course, I know there are a few cats that should be adopted out and volunteers and staff try to find homes for them but alas, so many cats haha! I think there's about 400-500 cats right now. Someone told me they used to have over 700! 

I'm not sure what happened to its eye. The cat colony she/he belongs to have a couple of other cats with one eye or eye problems. I believe they're mostly related to each other. Some hiss at me when I enter their area but they're VERY enthusiastic when I come with plates of wet food. I'll take a video next time! And I'll ask the shelter manager about the cat for you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Dang that's a lot of cats! And thank you! I have a chronic need to know what happened to animals


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

It's so hot today!!! My thermometer says it's 29 C/84 F inside my home and my water is at 82??? I turned off my heaters. None of them are adjustable but are preset at 80. I'm hoping to get adjustable ones one day. 

I was watching some aquascape videos on YouTube. They're so soothing and intricate. I learned there's a very popular style called Iwagumi and I'm jumping on the bandwagon now and wanting to scape the Spec similar to that style. It's basically just three rocks among greenery and each rock has a function or title. How interesting! 

I'm also thinking about doing a Java moss wall in my main tank. I have so much moss... It's a scraggly mess in the tank with Shorty right now and I'm not fond of it. 

In good news: I've almost got my ammonia problem in control. Today, Shorty's tank only had around 0.25 ppm of ammonia. I did a water change and hopefully it becomes 0 in the next few days. Then I can consider shrimp!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Redid the spec! I was originally going to do rocks but I thought it would be too heavy for when I moved the tank to the glass table. So I got drift wood and I was going to place it Iwagumi style but that didn't happen either. 










Can you see Shorty?

I'm questioning the anubias but Shorty needs them so they'll have to do for now. 

I took out all the java fern and now I have no idea what to do with them! 










There's an oto in there. I have no idea how he got in there. Never knew they could jump!! 

Annnnnnnnd... Guess what this is for!










It's for the RCS in the back! I got three. They are hella expensive: 3 for $12 CAD. The crystal ones are 3 for $28! My friend knows a breeder that sells RCS for $2 but he didn't tell me that until after I got mine... Ugh. Oh well. 

They're in my main tank for now.. My very overstocked main tank... Hoping they breed and I'll try them out with Shorty. I don't want to put my very expensive shrimp in there only for him to munch on them! Plus his tank is still spiking ammonia. 

I'm just waiting for my overstocked tank to crash on me but I've been very diligent about testing it and water changes. So... Let's hope for the best. XD


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Looks good!!! No where is shorty? Lol! Just curious has this tank been set up for a long time and you just redid it? Or is it still a fairly new tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Shorty is behind the sponged outtake on the right lol! 

It's my spec V that I redid about 3 times. I just wasn't happy with the hairgrass growing in the middle. I now have it growing in the back and on the sides with the Monte Carlo in front. I had the tank back in March?? Or April... Don't remember haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I got my drop checker and DIY co2 system set up. I still end up taking out my co2 when lights are off. I'm still scared about gassing Shorty... The drop checker has been a light green since I put it in yesterday and I have no idea what my pH is, honestly. I did the pH test for both normal pH and high pH and I got colours that don't match. I'm assuming my pH is very low... 

Tomorrow morning, I'll have to decide if I want to leave my DIY co2 running or not. I'll be going to Seattle for the day. But I'm leaning towards not running it. I'd rather have messed up plants than a dead Shorty  

I think I will also put in less sugar and yeast the next time I make my co2. I put 2 cups of sugar and around a tablespoon of yeast in a 2L bottle and it makes about 1 bubble per second. It's perfect but a little too perfect if I run it with lights off. 

Non-pressurized/non-solenoid Co2... Such a hassle... 

* 

I'm going to rant about work here. I was going to post it on the forum's rant thread but I don't want so many eyes on my crazy rants lol!! 

It's nothing unusual. Just the usual crazy pet store customers. But I have become extremely impatient, to a quite dangerous point, in my opinion. I actually sigh in annoyance when I'm talking to people but silently and I attempt to sigh when they're not looking. And when I have a second alone in the back, I sigh loudly or groan in extreme frustration. 

It's also because I started working evening shifts as opposed to morning shifts. In the morning, it's very quiet and everyone is at work and only a few customers come in and that's okay. They aren't wandering customers but usually regulars. In the evening though... Ugh. 

Tonight was similar to my crazy Sundays but not so bad. But bad enough that I was frustrated and annoyed. 

First, I hate it when people treat me like a dog. I was scrubbing down a tank and this guy nodded towards our feeder fish. I continued to stare at him because, what... What do you want... And he points to them. Finally, I asked, "What can I help you with?"

He said, "I need fish." 

OKAY?? How many? What fish? I don't know what nodding means or if a point is a number in your language but in my world, people use WORDS to indicate their desires. 

I've also had customers snap their fingers at me or click their tongues at me. 

I am not a DOG. Who do you talk to on a regular basis that appreciates or understands your clicks or nods or whistles??? I'm not your servant or your maid and you don't pay me enough or at all to answer to your wordless demands. 

So my shift started with that guy and I just got angrier from there. 

Next, was a couple who wanted a hamster. Our hamster cages are near the door to the back room so when I came out of the room, the man looked at me. I said hi and gave them time to reply. The man pointed at the hamsters. I said, "Yes?" While thinking, USE YOUR WORDS. He said, "Can you open it?" 

Open WHAT. The cage? You want to look at the hamsters? You want to pet them? Or you want to buy one?? WHAT IS IT???

Instead I said, "Oh, are you thinking about buying a hamster?" And he said yes and so I ask them which one they're interested in and open the cages for them to interact with the hamsters etc etc. I point to the shopping check list we posted beside the cages and tell them that's what you need for hamsters. I briefly say they need wood chews, bedding, and a hideout for them. Also said they need to feed veggies and fruits and even recommended a brand of food for them. 

The guy says, "I need you to help us shop for it." And again, I point to the shopping list and gesture to the aisle where our small animal stuff is because, I am not his personal shopper and I already told him what he needs. 

He says, "No, I'd rather you pick out the stuff for me."

WELL I'D RATHER BE HOME AND PETTING MY CAT AND WATCHING NETFLIX but we can't all get what we want, right?????? 

At this point, after subtly refusing to help multiple times, I had to help. So I did and what ended up happening was me, standing there, watching them get supplies while they spoke to each other in Mandarin (which I only loosely understood). The only time I "helped" was when they asked me, "What else?" after they selected something. Which ... Is.. What... The... List.. IS FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was so angry. I held my breath a couple of times to stay calm. Meanwhile, I had a growing number of other customers needing help with fish. 

And then, this other guy, came in to get general information about fish and it is his first time attempting to set up a fish tank. I normally would go through the whole spiel and help educate him on the cycle and types of fish etc. But the moment I started talking, he talked over me. He did this several times. And I concluded that he was not a listener. He was a talker. Plus, he asked me, after we had been conversing (read: he had been rambling) for about 2 minutes, "Is there anyone that can give me information about fish?" And I said, "Yes, me." And he sounded disbelieving, "You?"

Yes. Me. The girl who is elbow deep in a fish tank. Who is the only employee in the fish area. Who is wearing a name tag that says, "Ask me about cats and fish!" 

Did you want someone else? Am I too incompetent looking? Who knows. 

So I "help". But I was just someone he could talk to and who he didn't really listen to because he likes to interrupt and not listen. I think I told him 4 times that the tank on display doesn't have a filter and he kept asking, "So this comes with everything? The bubbler too?" No. You'll need to buy the filter separately and none of our tank kits come with an air pump. 

He told me he was having a professional come into install and set up his tank. And I'm just thinking, so why are you wasting my time talking at me when you have SO many resources like the professional and THE INTERNET. I even said many times, "I'd take a look at the fish you're interested in and then go home and google---" and then he would start talking so yeah... 

I sound like a horrible employee. Unwilling to help. Visibly frustrated. And doing the bare minimum. But I feel like, it's a two way street. Don't come in and expect me to hold your hand and kiss your feet if you're not willing to do the same. I would happily help you if you showed me a little bit of respect. I am not a dog. I am not a personal shopper. And I am not Google. 

Ugh. 

I'm sorry for all the whining. It feels good to get this off my chest though. I really hope I have more patience next time I go into work. I really dislike being this way and I feel bad and frustrated at both others and especially myself. 

I'm going to make my goal this week to be more patient!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

You don't sound like a horrible employee at all! People do need to learn how to use their words an figure things out themselves. Too many people want to be told what to do instead of figuring it out and researching it themselves. 

Not being able to follow a shopping list on your own is ridiculous. Ask for help if you're having trouble deciding between a couple things or are confused about something or whatever, but don't expect someone to do everything for you. 

Maybe the guy asking about fish and not listening to you is like my mom's boyfriend-ish person thing (it's complicated). He has no respect for women. He thinks women are stupid and incompetent and unable to do anything even moderately correctly.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I had a small feeling it was because I'm a "little girl" which annoys me. It's happened a few times at this job and then at my old job where I worked as the receptionist at a counter top fabrication company. Most people come in expecting a construction man but it was me and got lots of skeptical looks and non-trusting customers. Bleh. 

Thanks for making me feel not so bad about my behaviour XD 

Oh yeah! This is the second time this happened. Someone came in asking for mouse traps. And I gave the same response, "Sorry but um we're a pet store. We don't sell things that harm animals........."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Gosh darnit! My Monte Carlo plants have melted/turned transparent. I managed to save some. 

I read on google that it could be because the mc was grown emersed and now that it has been submersed, it's acclimating. I hope that's the case and not because of my DIY co2. 

The hairgrass is doing okay. And ammonia is 0. 

In work news, I was so good on Friday  I was patient and willing to help others and even helped this couple start their fish tank. It's probably also because it wasn't super busy so I had room to breathe. The only ridiculousness was a guy wanting to fish out his own fish and saying he's been in the hobby for decades and that he's 66. I don't care. I'm not giving you the net unless you're on our payroll. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

So the Monte Carlo is gone. The hairgrass is doing good though and my DIY co2 is better too... I think. My dropper is green all the time and I just take out the diffuser at night and put it back in in the morning. 

Shorty is a little bloated. I've fasted him for a day and half. I also just put a mirror in front of him and I'm making him swim around. He seems kind of bored without the frogs to entertain him but I might just be projecting my feelings onto him LOL! I think it's because he's bloated so he's not as active as usual. 

I went to see Hope yesterday at my friend's place and he's doing great! I suddenly missed him so much when I saw him. He's still ugly - tattered fins and all but he's got so much personality. I really wonder what's wrong with him but maybe there's nothing wrong with him and he's just born like that.

Although I'm really tempted to cut his fins but after a quick Google search, I determined it's a very stressful thing to do and Hope would require treatment afterwards. So maybe when I get him back, I'll ask around the forum and see if it's something I can do... 

Speaking of getting Hope back... My grandma's house went on the market two weeks ago. We got an offer the first weekend but my grandma turned it down because it was below asking price. And now it's silent and my dad is stressed out and thinks we'll never sell the house. And was even saying let's sell OUR house which is NOT A GOOD IDEA. My dad is desperate for money and I understand because we really need it, but selling our house would only create MORE problems. 

I hope we get another offer soon on my grandma's house so everyone can be happy and we can move on with our lives. And also, selfishly, once my grandma moves in and everything's settled, I can possibly bring Hope back home so I really want this whole house-money thing to resolve soon! 

*

Working 2 jobs is tiring. For a bit, I was extremely frustrated with my pet shop job. We're extremely understaffed and neglected. One shift, I paged for help 4 times and no one came to help me. I was really ticked off and I was the only person scheduled that shift which was really stupid. 

So I spoke to my manager and complained and he listened. And now we're working together to make things better and I'm much happier! 

My other job editing photos is very low stress so that's nice. And I'm torn. I can't work two jobs forever but I really like working at the pet store but it just doesn't pay enough and it's so stressful sometimes. 

Oh well, I'll just work until I explode. Sometimes I work 12 hours straight. I come home pooped but still happy. When I start to become unhappy, then I really need to reconsider my situation. 

*

Customer rant: I can't stand people who come in and ask what's wrong with their tank/fish, and when I give them my opinion, they don't agree with me!!!!

For example, this one lady asked why her guppy went missing and if it's possible her pleco ate it. I said, maybe (I honestly don't know if plecos will eat guppies but I know they can be aggressive) but that it's more likely her guppy died and her fish just ate the corpse. 

She said, "It wasn't ill!" And I asked if she checked her filter to see if it accidentally got sucked up. And she said, "My other fish have no problem with the filter!" So I threw up my hands and said, okay, maybe your pleco ate it. 

She said, "No, I don't think so. It doesn't eat the other guppies."

THEN WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO SAY????????? Your guppy is Harry Potter and owns an invisibility cloak! DOES THAT SUFFICE? 

Ugh. Either accept my guesses/opinions, or DON'T ASK ME. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oops! The main reason why I wanted to post today was to show you all how big my cat is. I bought him a cat tree at PetSmart, excited to give him his first tree. Only to find out, he's too BIG!!! 



















He's SPILLING!! Haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh Ming you are so cute!!! Haha ! Harry Potter fish lol too funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

It takes the longest to feed Belly because he eats like a weirdo. Let me demonstrate...

https://vimeo.com/182809359

Sorry, the video is the wrong way! 

*

Also................... I got a new betta. 

*smiles sheepishly*

I couldn't resist! He's so beautiful! 

My tank situation is really weird, I know. At one instance, my parents/my dad said I can only have 2 tanks. But they seem to have forgotten especially since my grandma's house has been renovated and put on the market. They have much more important things to worry about. But I'm still scared that once my grandma moves in for real, they'll bring up the 2-tank rule again. And then... I'm screwed!!!!!

I'm in deep denial and also very hopeful my dad won't care that I have 3 tanks instead of 2. And then I'm hoping he's okay with 4 tanks when I bring Hope back home. 

Hope can't be in the main tank with the tetras because I tried. And for the half hour he was in the tank, he was chasing them and flaring so I'm scared he's actually a murderer. LOL! So that's why Hope is with my friend. 

But my new betta, who is nameless, does very well in the main tank! Check him out! 

https://vimeo.com/182809990

Anyone have name suggestions? 

* 

Shorty's tank looks like a jungle, it's crazy! The frogbit roots are way longer in this tank than the main tank. I think it's because of the co2.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ssiiiiiiiiigh. My main tank has ick. It might have been from my new betta, Kleenex. 

I'm going to raise the heat to 80+. I don't want to use chemicals especially because of my plants. 

Anyone have any tips on how to treat ich in a planted tank? I don't have a quarantine tank. And I have shrimp in there as well. 

I saw white dots on my driftwood as well. Is that the ick? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think ich is visible on non-living objects, though I could be wrong. Besides raising the temp to 86 I think a low dose of aquarium salt is supposed to help


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Got it! I'll maybe do half the dose and see what that does to the plants. 

I hope the heat just kills it all. And not my fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

My plants all tolerate 1 tsp per 5 gallons fine. That's also the amount that can be left in the tank indefinitely. Maybe start with that and work your way up?


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Only my tetras have ick. Guppies don't. Kleenex is white so who knows LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

How do you tell if a white fish has ich? I've always wondered that. Do you just wait for them to scratch on stuff or something? It seems like such a pain


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

My thoughts exactly!!! Although, Kleenex is a little pink so maybe if he has ick spots, the spots would be lighter in colour. 

My fish aren't scratching yet >____> 

If I use the same gravel vacuum for all my tanks, will it transfer ick to my other tanks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I think it could transfer. I'm not sure what the proper way to clean a gravel vac is. Maybe take off the vac part that's inserted into the tank and soak it in some extremely salty water in between tank. High salt levels kills pretty much everything.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I did a quick google search and it seems ick can transfer between tanks. I guess I'll just heat up the tank tonight and do a water change tomorrow when I go buy a new bucket and new gravel vac. 

PLEASE GO AWAY ICK!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

sabrinah said:


> I think it could transfer. I'm not sure what the proper way to clean a gravel vac is. Maybe take off the vac part that's inserted into the tank and soak it in some extremely salty water in between tank. High salt levels kills pretty much everything.




I think we posted at the same time lol. That's a good idea! I might consider it tomorrow when I look at the prices of gravel vacs and my wallet haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Ich ich go away, come again another day...


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Please never come again, ich. 

Ah, I'm reading an article online and it talks about 30 min salt baths for infected fish. I'll try that tomorrow! 

My tank is at 78F now. It was 77 when I first posted. Time to check every hour... but it's 10 pm already. Ugh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I had good luck with paraguard, I think it treats ich as well. You don't have to raise the temperature when you use it, and they don't tell you this but it's also an algaecide so it ended up helping my plant tank out. Definitely read into it though, I have very limited experience with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oooh. I'll look into paraguard! My manager always recommends it for general care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I came home from work and found significantly less white spots on my tetras!! The tank is at 84.2 degrees. I'll crank it up a bit more and tonight, when I'm done napping (had a long day/week/month. 12 hour work days almost every other day), I'll do a water change and a salt bath for one tetra. Just as en experiment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

GREAT NEWS!!!! Ich is gone!!!! Just with heat! 

I completely passed out yesterday. I didn't wake up until 11 pm. Ate something half groggily. And then went right back to sleep. I think I slept for 15+ hours. 

It makes sense since I only slept for 2 hours the night before. Now I need coffee... I'm still tired. 

I'm going to ask for Saturdays off. I can't work 7 days a week, definitely, seeing how I just went to goodbye town the whole day and night lol. 

My tank is definitely due for a water change today and I WILL DO IT... right after work lol. I'll keep the heat up for another few days just in case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay! I'm glad it's gone! Working 7 days a week is ridiculous. You need time to rest and do everything you need to do


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

WOO!!!

Indeed, it is ridiculous lol. I felt okay for the first few weeks but I'm on low battery now haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

NEVERMIND THERE'S STILL ICH. Good thing I left the heat up. I'll give it until the weekend and then I'll do the salt baths. Everyone acts normal though. 

I'm only concerned about the shrimp and their shells because of what sabrinah wrote in her journal. I hope they can molt okay with the heat. 

Shorty is still bloated and my thread asking if it's dropsy didn't get any replies unfortunately. I've decided to feed him the Aqueon pellets for a bit to see if that does anything. The omega one pellets are bigger. 

I also fed him daphnia for two days after I fasted him for 2 days but nothing really happened. His stomach still looks big and dark. 

He still flares and swims. I'm going to fast him again today until the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

No!!!!!! I hope it goes away!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry I scared you! I'm sure one week of high heat won't be a problem. I just have bad luck with shrimp in general. I'm down to one male. I found the female's head but not her body.

I hope shorty gets better! Hopefully it's not something more serious like a tumor or cyst


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh no!!! Are they with your your betta? I can't remember. 

And ahhhhh I never even thought about the possibility of a cyst or tumor. I want to say I think I will accept and be okay with Shorty's death but I know once I see him half dead or dying, I'll be devastated. Right now, he acts normal and is as feisty as ever. Just fat. So I'm able to be calm about it even though his big belly frustrates me and worries me!!

Okay. I don't understand my ich. Yesterday, the tetras had ich all over. And tonight, they look clean. Maybe it's coming on and off?? Oh well. The shrimp look fine. They're even swimming around more and climbing all over the place. 

Here's Ming sitting on top of his bag of treats and looking very unflattering and fat. Maybe I'm destined to raise fat animals. Haha

https://vimeo.com/184807867


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

The shrimp were with Dyson since Spike proved to be a murderer. Dyson has never shown any interest in the shrimp so I think it died during molting and came apart. While removing the first dead one I discovered that they come apart very easily once dead. All you have to do is look at it and things separate. 

Losing shorty would be hard, especially if it's something you can't treat. 

Ming is looking quite fluffy


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, I saw some molts today from both baby red shrimps and amanos. So I guess the molting is okay! 

I also lowered the tank temperature to normal again since it's been a few days and no one has ich. 

I did find a dead oto however... casualties of war, I guess. 

There are probably around 5 baby red shrimps in my tank. I'm not sure what I'll do with them if things get out of hand. Maybe by then, my grandma will have moved in and I can set up my small extra 3 gallon tank for the shrimp! 

For now, enjoy a few seconds of the baby shrimp + my dad manhandling Ming lol

https://vimeo.com/185364582

And here's Ming attempting to manhandle my tank. 

https://vimeo.com/185364740

Does anyone know a fish that eats poop...? Like actual fish poop. I don't want one, of course. A customer was adamant that otos and plecos eat fish poop as well. 

I wish people would buy plecos and algae eaters because they like them and not because they want a "janitor fish".


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

mingking said:


> And here's Ming attempting to manhandle my tank.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/185364740
> 
> ...


I don't miss owning cats (allergic) but they're fun to watch ^^.
As to your question, no. No fish or invert eats fecal matter. If people want it gone they need to man up, grab a siphon, and do more water changes... or get a densely planted tank and let the plats consume the ammonia produced as the feces break down.
No one would buy plecos (especially common) if they knew how big they got and how much poop they make.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I don't miss owning cats (allergic) but they're fun to watch ^^.
> 
> As to your question, no. No fish or invert eats fecal matter. If people want it gone they need to man up, grab a siphon, and do more water changes... or get a densely planted tank and let the plats consume the ammonia produced as the feces break down.
> 
> No one would buy plecos (especially common) if they knew how big they got and how much poop they make.




Being allergic to an animal definitely isn't fun  I'm awed and amazed by people who still own animals they're allergic to. You're super humans! 

Good to know! I kept telling her I don't think any fish eats poop and she kept telling me she googled it and they do. Oh well. She didn't get anything anyway. 

True! Plecos are so massive and almost seems to defeat their supposed purpose... I had one guy buy 10+ regular plecos for his pond and I told him they will become giants and he said that's fine... I did get the pleasure to meet a woman who LOVES plecos and talked to them through the glass with adoration haha.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Is that duckweed????? How did it even get in this tank?????????????????????

I haven't added anything plant-wise since before the summer. Duckweed is really living up to its name.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

mingking said:


> Being allergic to an animal definitely isn't fun  I'm awed and amazed by people who still own animals they're allergic to. You're super humans!
> 
> Good to know! I kept telling her I don't think any fish eats poop and she kept telling me she googled it and they do. Oh well. She didn't get anything anyway.
> 
> True! Plecos are so massive and almost seems to defeat their supposed purpose... I had one guy buy 10+ regular plecos for his pond and I told him they will become giants and he said that's fine... I did get the pleasure to meet a woman who LOVES plecos and talked to them through the glass with adoration haha.


Sadly I'm allergic to everything I like.
Outdoors: pollen, cut grass
Horse back riding and barn care/management: dust, fur/dander, hay
Animals: horses/cats/dogs: fur/dander
Didn't stop me for horse back riding for over a decade or taking care of evening feeding at one of the barns at my school for 2 years.. or taming the feral cats at the same barn (they were going to be caught to be spayed/neutered.. then new management came in and killed them all over the summer >:C ). And I've always had a dog in my life.. and cats for a while (they were dumped on my husband and me).


N ice to know someone enjoys plecos. I loved my boy but omg the poop! Could not keep up with it, it kept clogging an eheim pro 3 xl canister filter a few times a week by the end! Had to rehome him.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Sadly I'm allergic to everything I like.
> 
> Outdoors: pollen, cut grass
> 
> ...




Wow!!!!! I think I'd rather suffer allergies than be robbed from being with and helping animals too. 

How did they kill all the cats...  was it on purpose or just neglect? That really sucks after all that work. 

Lol @ the poop. I missed a spot in my tank last week and I sucked up SO MUCH amano shrimp poop. 

*

In interesting news: me and my coworker from my photography job found a bird outside. It wasn't moving and just standing there with a crooked wing. We put it in a box and my coworker will bring it to the animal shelter after work. 

The animal control officer is busy chasing a kitten at the airport tarmac! I hope they catch it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

mingking said:


> Wow!!!!! I think I'd rather suffer allergies than be robbed from being with and helping animals too.
> 
> How did they kill all the cats...  was it on purpose or just neglect? That really sucks after all that work.
> 
> ...


On purpose. I was getting them use to cages so they could be caught easily. I fed, played, and petted them by the cages for months, by the end of the school year they were sleeping in the cages. Over the summer when the new [censor] took over they caught the cats now use to the cages and had them put down instead of spayed/neutered (previous manger had arranged for a free fixing for these cats with a local vet who donated time at shelters, etc it was an old friend of theirs.). When I came back in the fall we had a mouse infestation at the barns =.=


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Aqua Aurora said:


> On purpose. I was getting them use to cages so they could be caught easily. I fed, played, and petted them by the cages for months, by the end of the school year they were sleeping in the cages. Over the summer when the new [censor] took over they caught the cats now use to the cages and had them put down instead of spayed/neutered (previous manger had arranged for a free fixing for these cats with a local vet who donated time at shelters, etc it was an old friend of theirs.). When I came back in the fall we had a mouse infestation at the barns =.=




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Uh... is this a baby amano shrimp?????



















I thought they can't breed unless the water is salty. Maybe it's an albino red shrimp. 

This tank is insane. First the duckweed. Now a possible amano baby. Plus, I've got a million red cherry shrimp. I think I'll transfer some into my spec tank and see how Belly deals with them. If he murders them all, that's okay. Haha! 

Shorty is REALLY REALLY REALLY BLOATED. He looks like he's going to explode. I've been fasting him for 2 - 3 days at a time and then I'd feed him because I feel bad. He doesn't seem bothered though. I'm so scared he's going to burst apart...


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh nevermind! I took a really close look at the shrimp and I see some red in it. I guess it's just a light coloured red cherry. Weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

It would have been so awesome if it was a baby amano! Have you tried daphnia and Epsom salt with Shorty? Bloat can be so stressful


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I haven't tried Epsom salt yet. I'm going to try that next before it's too late!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Did a 15 minute Epsom salt dip for Shorty. He seems fine right now. Immediately went to a leaf to rest and hide. He's so bloated...

Here he is after the dip in his reviving mixture: 










I'm going to get paraguard as well. Just in case since I hear such great things about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

He's a balloon! Poor thing!


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Anyway... my tank situation. 

I fully recognize I have put myself in a hole and dug it all by myself especially by purchasing Belly (the koi) and Kleenex (the white dumbo). If I had let Betty (the female to male Plakat) and Aquaman pass and not be replaced, I would probably be okay with my parents and my tank situation. 

Unfortunately, this is where I'm at. 

So I had to bring Hope back (the tattered veil tail that just won't heal who I gave to my friend) because my friend's new cat kept messing with the tank and it was becoming dangerous. 

I don't want to blame my parents but they made me think it was okay to have fish. It was a lot of misunderstanding and miscommunication. It's kind of like... I told them I wanted to do this and they would not object. But would only show their objection at a time that's just TOO LATE. But I'll chalk it up to: if this was a different time in our lives (we weren't going through financial troubles and my grandma wasn't moving in), my tanks would not be a problem. 

Anyway, for a few weeks/months now, my mom has said it's okay to have a tank in my room. I didn't really believe her. I still don't really. My last minute plan was to divide the spec V into two so I'd only have 2 tanks like my dad said I could. 

But the last few times, my dad has said, and I quote, "I only want one tank in this level of this house." And my mom has said to me, "Yes" when I would ask "So does that mean I can put one in my room?"

So my plan was always: divide the spec v and keep the main tank as it is (right now I have three tanks: main tank, spec v, and contour 3). 

Now that Hope is home again, I decided it was a good time to upgrade my main tank and divide it into 2. My friend was giving away her 30 gallon to me for free and the 30 fits in the spot of my main tank. 

On Friday, I told my mom I'm going to upgrade the main tank and divide it. She didn't really understand what that meant and sort of disagreed with me. But I assured her that it's not really changing anything. 

I also proposed to her about using my 10 gallon tank that I won from work and dividing it into 3 and putting it in my room. So that means my spec and contour would be gone and all three (Shorty, Hope, and Belly) would live in my 10 gallon. 

My mom said, "Why??? Your two tanks are so nice!" And I said, "But I can't keep 3 tanks in my room!!!!!!!" And she said, "No you can't. But don't use the 10 gallon. It's so dirty and you have nice tanks!!!!"

............................

Our conversation was cut short because I had to leave for work. 

Fast forward to today. My friend needed me to pick up the 30 g ASAP. And I told my mother what was happening. She said okay. So I went to pick it up and pick up Hope. I assured her I would keep Hope in the main tank in a breeder box until I could fix up the new upgraded tank. 

I come home. My dad is home. I ask him if he knows what's going on and if he could help me bring in the tank. 

My dad? Explodes. 

He says NO I CANNOT bring in another tank until I deal with everything. And i said, I AM DEALING WITH IT. And I try to explain what's happening. 

Arguing ensues. I'm in tears. My dad will not listen. My mom is trying to explain. My dad finally listens to her and then asks me when I'm going to finish upgrading. I said i don't know. He gets angry at me for not knowing and says I can't be trusted because my word means nothing. 

And it's true. They gave me a month back in July to do this stuff but at the time, I had no way to deal with it. And now I do. I didn't have these ideas before back then but now I do. It's just unfortunate I didn't come to my senses sooner. 

Anyway, I'm in my room now trying to calm down. My sister tried to defend me but that only brought HER to tears and now my parents and her are talking. They've calmed down though and have started talking to her about her life and her struggles. 

I'm just waiting to see what my next move should be. I've got Hope in a cup and I hope they go to sleep soon so I can set him up in his breeder box. I'll let the big tank sit in my car until someone gives me directions... 

Sigh. 


ETA: I wish there was a chance of negotiation in beginning. I wish I had better control of my emotions. I wish I wasn't so stubborn. I do hope I learn from my mistakes and don't repeat them aka don't buy more bettas/tanks!!!!!! Not saying my bettas are mistakes because I love them all. But just... knowing when to stop. Man. This really is an addiction! 

There were so many things my dad said that I felt like I could say right back to him but that would just be like signing my death certificate. He said it's going to take me forever to upgrade that tank and if I don't give him a timeline, how can he trust me. Would it be a 2 weeks? A year??? Well, dad.... there are many things you said you would do that have taken you a long time, even a year, to do and which affected our daily lives. But I can't say those things and it doesn't help the situation anyway. I tried to remain calm but my tears and anger just made it worse. Ugh!!! 

Anyway, I'm rambling. My mom walked past my room twice and hasn't said anything. So... I don't know what to do.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry you're in that situation! 

So your options are either rehome some or get the 30g up pretty much? Unless they magically agree to let you have tanks in your room. 

Do you have everything you would need to get the 30g running or do you need to get new equipment? Maybe if you show your dad an outline of what you would need to get and do so he knows you at least have a plan he'll be more accepting?


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Oh no ... I don't see what the big deal is! They're just little fish.. Their pellets are like $5 and that container lasts them more than all of their entire lives. They really aren't a financial burden at all, and tanks look nice!! I'm so sorry you have to go through that . Parents sometimes make no sense... .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks guys for the comments and reading and listening to my problems!! I really appreciate it 

So good news: I THINK I've got things under control... I spent all day yesterday redoing the tanks and now I have 2 tanks in total. 

I had all the supplies for the 30 g, thank goodness. And I divided that tank in two (1/3 for Belly, and 2/3 for the Kleenex and the tetras.) 

I also divided my 5 gallon and put an extra filter in there so both sides get good filtration. 

The focus has left me once again so I'm off the hook for now........ haha. My parents are more focused now on getting things moving from my grandma's house to our house and in getting my new room set up so my grandma can take my room. 

Shorty is a mystery. He spends most of his time at the bottom of the tank but the moment I open the lid of the tank, he's wiggling and begging for food. His stomach looks really odd now. Still bloated but with a bigger lump on his right side. I'll be doing an Epsom salt dip again for him this week. I don't think he'll last too long and I come home everyday, expecting him to be swimming in fishy heaven but he's still there!! Lol! He's in the 5 gallon divided tank with Hope (the tattered veiltail). They're not flaring at each other through the divider too much though so that's good. 

Belly is flaring whenever Kleenex swims by but Kleenex never stays long so the flares only last a few seconds. I hope Belly eats some of the red cherry shrimp so i don't have to think about what to do if they start to overpopulate. 

I'll post some pics soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I think Hope has dropsy. He's in the same tank as Shorty the bloated one. Shorty, however, eats and swims around more. Will come up to greet you... Hope, however, the last three days has just been lying at the bottom of the tank and he's usually a feisty one. 

I'm thinking of euthanizing them both. I'd like to save them but it's counterproductive in (harsh) reality seeing as how my parents are really pushing for me to only have 1 tank now. 

What do you all think? I hate seeing them suffer like that but I've come to a point where I just want them to go to heaven so my tank issue is solved. I've been doing water changes in the mean time. 

* 

Here are my long overdue pictures of my divided tanks:




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I made the decision of euthanizing Hope today. He definitely had dropsy and it wasn't good. 

Shorty is okay for now. I'm not sure if he has dropsy but now he gets the whole tank to himself again 

Clove oil is hard to find! And expensive. I got only an 8ml bottle for $6... crazy. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Aw I'm so sorry about Hope . Hope shorty hangs in there. Where did you end up buying the clove oil? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I bought it from London Drugs. I tried looking for it at Walmart but no luck and Shoppers Drug Mart's website didn't show anything so I didn't want to take the trip there as well. I'll probably order one on amazon one day for emergencies. 

Shorty is not doing well but it's expected. He didn't come for food this morning  I hope he goes peacefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Shorty passed yesterday much to my relief. He was not eating for almost a week and not moving. SIP my little buddy. I'm sorry you had to go that way  

But this is good timing. I can now have one tank. My grandma is about to move in and I've been sentenced to the attic lol!!!!! I'm enjoying my new room so far. The only downside is I have to walk up a lot of stairs and the bathroom is no longer right beside my room and I have a small bladder haha! 

On a negative note... I have shingles at the ripe age of 24................ I've been sentenced to rest for a few days. I don't feel stressed. Just always tired but that is also what can cause shingles. I'm realizing now that I'm sort of a workaholic XD. I'm going to be sad I'm not going to work but also looking forward to laying in bed all day with my cat! 

I blame Black Friday. Why do we even have Black Friday? We live in Canada! I had to wake up at 4 am to get the pet store ready for Black Friday! Surprisingly, a lot of people came. Probably because we advertised we'd be giving away gift certificates for the first few customers. 

Anyway, off to rest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel more stressed that I'm not at work to be honest. But also glad I get to lay in bed all day. I technically could take tomorrow off as well but it stresses me out to have to tell my manager I'm still sick even though they're very understanding and very nice. 

AHHH!!!

My rash has increased tenfold and the pain is on and off depending on how I've been positioned. If I sit too long, I get tired. If I lay down too long, I get numb. Darn you, shingles!!!! I'm too young for this!!!!!!!!!!!

*

My dad doesn't know there's no fish in the 5 gallon teehee! We're in the process of moving my stuff up to my new room. I'm of no help because of my shingles so it's just been my poor mom moving things upstairs. 

There have been murmurings that I can have a tank in my room. These murmurings I can't trust but I can only hope to be true. I'll see how long before my parents/my dad scolds me about the tanks and I'll magically take the 5 gallon away lol!!!! 

Here are some pics of my two remaining bettas!










Kleenex is so thick. He eats all the flakes and algae wafers I put for the community fish. I tried to swap Belly and Kleenex so that Kleenex is alone but Belly kept chasing the guppies and acting like a psycho. 










Here's Belly!










Oh no... just as I took this photo, I noticed the catfish's mouth. What's wrong with it??? No wonder he's always alone. The other catfish all school together expect this one. Well... he's eating the wafer now... I might give him a salt bath later. Poor thing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Happy new year!!!!! 

So, I have a fish tank in my room. No fish though. When I asked my mom if I can put a fish in it, she said, no but then said, wait until grandma has settled in and I'm sure no one would care. 

*rolls around in my pile of confusion*

My grandma has a lot of stuff, especially toys... it's slowly decreasing but we still have a huge pile of her stuff in the garage the size of a small car to sort out. My parents weren't prepared for how much stuff she has and thought we'd be settled in by Christmas.

I love throwing crap away. If I don't need it, I'm going to throw it away or donate it. So moving my room upstairs was difficult. Not for me, but for my mom and even my grandma. I'd bring down a bag of garbage and they would sort through it and ask me why I'm throwing this or that out. And KEEP THINGS! There's a bracelet that I don't wear out on the kitchen counter and my grandma said it's nice so why throw it away? 

Because I'm never going to wear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Next time, I'm just going straight to the dumpster or to the donation bin by myself. 

*

I had such a difficult time at my pet store job today. I was not a happy camper. 

First, I had to deal with this mother and daughter on and off for 2 hours. They were in the store for 2 hours, buying a hamster and had been there on another day trying to pick one out before. My coworker warned me about them. 

When I show small animals to customers, I'm not able to leave the area but I can see the fish corner. The girl, who is about 10-12, kept on insisting to hold every single hamster. And the first two she held, she dropped and freaked this other customer out who then went to complain to my manager. After that, I said she can't hold anymore and to just pet them. She would not SHUT UP! She just kept asking if she could and I kept on saying NO! YOU CAN MURDER THE ONE YOU'RE GONNA BUY. 

Each time they want to take a look at the hamsters, the girl spends 10-15 mins manhandling them and the mom's on her phone. And I have to repeatedly ask, RUDELY because there's no non-rude way to ask in my opinion, "Have you decided on your hamster yet? I have a line up of people I need to help with fish." We did this 10-15 minute look and manhandle about 3 times. So that's 30-45 minutes of my shift WASTED. 

They finally decide on one. The mom says, "I can put this on hold until you get new ones, right?"

NO. Oh my god... we aren't your local animal storage facility. In normal circumstances, I would have brought the hamsters we kept at the back for her to view but NO WAY IN SATAN'S NAME WAS I GOING TO START THAT UP AGAIN. 

I told her, no, but you can return the hamster for any reason within 3 weeks. 

They finally LEFT. Thank the lord. 

At the same time, I had someone call in and give me a confusing story about how they bought 6 bettas out of mercy. At first, I thought they were complaining about our bettas because no way, my bettas are healthy as can be. Eventually, I figured out she was talking about another pet store and just wanted to ask me for tips. That's fine. But in the 5 minutes that I was confused, I was not happy. I was ready to fight her because I personally care for the bettas and we've gotten lots of comments about how well taken care of our bettas are. So SHUSH IT! Lol

But yeah, I'm really disappointed in one of the chain stores in my area. They used to only carry pet supplies but since last summer, they started selling betta fish. It's like... why. Is there really a market for you when you sell predominately dog and cat supplies? Why would anyone wanting fish come to your store? I hope they discontinue it.... I might go file a complaint on that lady's behalf saying their lack of care has affected my business as well. 

Basically, I was McGrumpy pants my whole shift yesterday. I was talking to my coworker and it's really sad that I'm SURPRISED when I meet a customer (on the weekend) that knows their stuff and who is willing to buy what's necessary to care for their animal. Seems like most people want to cut corners or only get what's convenient for them. 

Again, don't get an animal if you can't even provide for their basic needs. I wish I could scream that at certain customers. 

*

As for my fish, everybody's good! I realize I might need to get one more guppy because I think the rule of at least 5 applies to my male guppies. They seem to be constantly battling to be alpha. If they were female bettas, two of them would be dead already. It's such a pain to always watch one of them chase and nip at another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I've decided to try EI dosing instead of doing DIY co2. My schedule just does not work and I don't have money for pressurized/automated co2. 

I stumbled across EI dosing while researching co2 methods. Anyone have experience with it? 

My hairgrass amazingly is alive and well without co2 for the past 2 months. They're taller and bushier but haven't put out runners. I just learned today that I need to trim them to make them send out runners. So I'll be doing that!!! 

Yay! I'm excited to get back into tank maintenance. I've been so busy and neglected my tanks aside from doing weekly water changes. My main tank is a MESS. There are dead sword leaves in the water but thankfully I have shrimp to eat them. And my anubias are floating all over the place because my sister uprooted them by mistake when she helped me with a water change. And the back glass of my tank is algae-filled. 

Phew! I'm gonna be doing a lot of cleaning with tonight's water change! I'll post a before picture in a second. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Why do I do things on my phone when they screw up every time? I'll try typing this again....

I've done EI dosing! It works amazing but it can be a pain. You have to change 50% of the water every 7th day, which is fine on tiny tanks but a pain on bigger ones, and remember to dose the right things every day. Using dry ferts even without EI dosing seems to work great compared to liquid ferts.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Woo! Yes, I plan to do it with my 5 gallon. Do you have any resources you can point me towards? I also have to figure out if I want to use dry ferts or liquid too XD 

*

Soooooo I was going to show before photos of the tank and I swear to god I took pictures... but they're not there!!! What in the world? Have I gone off the rails? Where did my mind go? I checked some of my apps too and didn't find any photos... wow... I can't believe I did that. 

But it's okay! I took some video today for my instagram so I'll show you those. 

https://vimeo.com/198946405
https://vimeo.com/198946452
https://vimeo.com/198946478

As you can see, my carpet plants aren't doing so well. I think I'll just let them be. Maybe get some more anubias nana to cover the space when they all die. 

And this is after. A little cloudy. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Geez I went on so many websites getting information. Check out planted tank forums. There's a lot of stuff specifically about EI. I got my ferts from Green Leaf Aquariums and their site has a fair amount of information, and they have a basic EI package with the main ferts that tells you how much of what to dose for your tank size.


----------

